# +++((( ياترى ربنا بيقوللنا ايه انهاردة؟ خدمة يومية لحفظ أعداد من الكتاب المقدس )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيح*
*انا جاتلى فكرة نقدر كلنا بيها نحفظ اكبر كمية من أعداد الكتاب المقدس بشكل يومى*
*بحيث ان كلمة ربنا توصل لينا بإستمرار *
*وهى انى كل يوم هضيف آية جديدة للموضوع ده *​ 



*ياترى ربنا بيقوللنا إيه إنهاردة ؟*​ 
*( 1 )*
*لا تهتموا بما تأكلون وبما تشربون ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون*
*(متى 25:6)*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*( 2 )*
*عرفت يا رب أنه ليس للإنسان طريقه. ليس لإنسان يمشي ان يهدي خطواته.*
*اهديني يا رب ولكن بالحق لا بغضبك لئلا تفنيني .*​

*ارميا 10: 23-24*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

متابعــ
مجهود راااااائع يا ماريان 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> متابعــ
> 
> مجهود راااااائع يا ماريان
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


* 
ميرسي ليك على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*

​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*( 3 )*​ 


​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*










*​ 
*





 إختبرنــى يا الله واعــــرف قلبـى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*





 امتــــحنــى واعرف افكـــــــارى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*





 وانظـــر ان كان فيّ طريق باطل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*





 واهدنــــى طريقـــــــــاً أبديــــــاً **



*
*(مز 23:139- 24)*​ 
*









*​


----------



## نبيل توفيق (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا بقول لنا انهاردا وكل يوم 
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة 
الطريق ان سار احد فية لن يضل ابدا  والحق ان اتبعة احد لا يكون فية باطل  ويكون نصيبة الحياة التي لا تري الموت اباداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+*​ 


*هوذا طوبــى لرجـــل يؤدبــــــه الله*​ 

*فلاتـــرفـض تــــــأديب القديـــــر*​


*لأنـــــه هـــو يجـــــرح ويعصـــب*​ 

*يسحــــق ويــــــــداه تشفيــــــان *​ 


*+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+*​ 


*( أيــــــــــــــــــوب 5 :17-18 )*​ 


*+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+=+*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*هلـــــــم نتــــحــاجـــج ، يقـــــول الرب .*
*إن كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج .*
*إن كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير كالصوف *
*إن شئتـــم وسمعتـــم تأكلون خير الأرض *
*وإن أبيتم وتمردتم تؤكلون بالسيـــــــف .*
*لأن فــــــــــــــم الـــــــــــــرب تكـــــلــم *

*















*


*إشعياء 1 : 17 - 20*

*















*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*















*​ 
*انه من أحسانات الرب أننا لم نفن *
*لأن مراحمه لا تــــــــــــــــــــزول *
*هى جــــــــديدة فى كل صبـــــــاح *
*كثيـــــــــــــــــرة أمانتــــــــــــــــك *
*(مراثى أرميا 3 : 22 - 23 )*​ 
*















*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*===
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










===========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




===*​ 

*لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. *​ 
*===
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










===========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




===*​ 
*إشعياء الأصحاح 41 العدد 10*​ 
*==========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










===========*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِرَأْفَةِ اللهِ*
*أَنْ تُقَدِّمُوا أَجْسَادَكُمْ ذَبِيحَةً حَيَّةً مُقَدَّسَةً مَرْضِيَّةً عِنْدَ اللهِ عِبَادَتَكُمُ الْعَقْلِيَّةَ. *
*وَلاَ تُشَاكِلُوا هَذَا الدَّهْرَ بَلْ تَغَيَّرُوا عَنْ شَكْلِكُمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ أَذْهَانِكُمْ لِتَخْتَبِرُوا مَا هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ الصَّالِحَةُ الْمَرْضِيَّةُ الْكَامِلَةُ. *
*فَإِنِّي أَقُولُ بِالنِّعْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي لِكُلِّ مَنْ هُوَ بَيْنَكُمْ:*
*أَنْ لاَ يَرْتَئِيَ فَوْقَ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَئِيَ بَلْ يَرْتَئِيَ إِلَى التَّعَقُّلِ كَمَا قَسَمَ اللهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِقْدَاراً مِنَ الإِيمَانِ. *
*فَإِنَّهُ كَمَا فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ لَنَا أَعْضَاءٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ الأَعْضَاءِ لَهَا عَمَلٌ وَاحِدٌ *
*هَكَذَا نَحْنُ الْكَثِيرِينَ: جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ وَأَعْضَاءٌ بَعْضاً لِبَعْضٍ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لِلآخَرِ. *
*وَلَكِنْ لَنَا مَوَاهِبُ مُخْتَلِفَةٌ بِحَسَبِ النِّعْمَةِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لَنَا: أَنُبُوَّةٌ فَبِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الإِيمَانِ *
*أَمْ خِدْمَةٌ فَفِي الْخِدْمَةِ أَمِ الْمُعَلِّمُ فَفِي التَّعْلِيمِ *
*أَمِ الْوَاعِظُ فَفِي الْوَعْظِ الْمُعْطِي فَبِسَخَاءٍ الْمُدَبِّرُ فَبِاجْتِهَادٍ الرَّاحِمُ فَبِسُرُورٍ. *
*اَلْمَحَبَّةُ فَلْتَكُنْ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. *
*كُونُوا كَارِهِينَ الشَّرَّ مُلْتَصِقِينَ بِالْخَيْرِ *
*وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً فِي الْكَرَامَةِ *
*غَيْرَ مُتَكَاسِلِينَ فِي الِاجْتِهَادِ حَارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ عَابِدِينَ الرَّبَّ *
*فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَِّيْقِ مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ *
*مُشْتَرِكِينَ فِي احْتِيَاجَاتِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ عَاكِفِينَ عَلَى إِضَافَةِ الْغُرَبَاءِ. *
*بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا. *
*فَرَحاً مَعَ الْفَرِحِينَ وَبُكَاءً مَعَ الْبَاكِينَ. *
*مُهْتَمِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ اهْتِمَاماً وَاحِداً غَيْرَ مُهْتَمِّينَ بِالأُمُورِ الْعَالِيَةِ بَلْ مُنْقَادِينَ إِلَى الْمُتَّضِعِينَ. لاَ تَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ عِنْدَ أَنْفُسِكُمْ. *
*لاَ تُجَازُوا أَحَداً عَنْ شَرٍّ بِشَرٍّ. مُعْتَنِينَ بِأُمُورٍ حَسَنَةٍ قُدَّامَ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ. *
*إِنْ كَانَ مُمْكِناً فَحَسَبَ طَاقَتِكُمْ سَالِمُوا جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ. *
*لاَ تَنْتَقِمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ بَلْ أَعْطُوا مَكَاناً لِلْغَضَبِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِيَ النَّقْمَةُ أَنَا أُجَازِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. *
*فَإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ فَأَطْعِمْهُ. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ فَاسْقِهِ. لأَنَّكَ إِنْ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تَجْمَعْ جَمْرَ نَارٍ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ». *
*لاَ يَغْلِبَنَّكَ الشَّرُّ بَلِ اغْلِبِ الشَّرَّ بِالْخَيْرِ. *​ 
*( رومية 12 : 1 - 21 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*===
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










===========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




===*

*فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ *
*1 كو 1 : 18*

*===
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




==========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










===========
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




===*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ حَالٌّ حَوْلَ خَائِفِيهِ وَيُنَجِّيهِمْ. *
*مزامير 34 : 7*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL]*===========*​ 
*أَنْتَ الَّذِي أَرَيْتَنَا ضِيقَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً وَرَدِيئَةً*
*تَعُودُ فَتُحْيِينَا*
*وَمِنْ أَعْمَاقِ الأَرْضِ تَعُودُ فَتُصْعِدُنَا. *​ 
*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL]*===========*​ 
*مزامير 71 : 20*​ 
*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]
	
*[/URL][/URL]*===========*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL]*===========*
*إرحمنى يا الله إرحمنى*
*لأنه بك إحتمت نفسي*
*وبظل جناحيك أحتمى إلى أن تعبر المصائب*
*أصرخ إلى الله العلى*
*إلى الله المحامى عنى*
*يُرسل من السماء ويخلصنى*​ 
*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL]*===========*​ 
*( مزمور 57 : 1 - 3 )*​ 
*==========*[URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"][URL="http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/images/icons/19.gif"]*

*[/URL][/URL]*===========*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*================================*​

*وُجدتُ من الذين لم يطلبونني*
*وصرتُ ظاهرًا للذين لم يسألوا عني* ​ 
*================================*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*============= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







============*​ 
*مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا.*
*إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً. *​ 
*============= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







============ *​ 

*نشيد الأنشــــــاد 8 : 7*

*============= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







============ *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*______________________________________*​ 
*لا تحبوا العالم ولا الأشياء التى فى العالم ان أحب أحد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب *
*______________________________________*​ 
*(رسالة معلمنا يوحنا الأولى 2 : 15 )*
*______________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*______________________________________*​ 

*يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي*
*أمثالٌ الأصحاح 23 العدد 26 *​ 
*______________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد بحيكي يا مرمر علي الموضوع المعزي دا *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي ويكون معاكي *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *بجد بحيكي يا مرمر علي الموضوع المعزي دا *
> 
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك حبيبتي ويكون معاكي *​


* ميرسي يا مرمر على تشجيعك الجميل يا حبيبتى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*______________________________________________*​ 
*عليك يا رب توكلت لا تدعني اخزى مدى الدهر بعدلك نجني (مز 31 : 1)*
*______________________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*_______________________________________________________*​ 
*احْتَرِزُوا اذاً لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً لِتَرْعُوا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ. لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ هَذَا: أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ ذِهَابِي سَيَدْخُلُ بَيْنَكُمْ ذِئَابٌ خَاطِفَةٌ لاَ تُشْفِقُ عَلَى الرَّعِيَّةِ. وَمِنْكُمْ أَنْتُمْ سَيَقُومُ رِجَالٌ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأُمُورٍ مُلْتَوِيَةٍ لِيَجْتَذِبُوا التَّلاَمِيذَ وَرَاءَهُمْ. لِذَلِكَ اسْهَرُوا مُتَذَكِّرِينَ أَنِّي ثَلاَثَ سِنِينَ لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً لَمْ أَفْتُرْ عَنْ أَنْ أُنْذِرَ بِدُمُوعٍ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ. وَالآنَ أَسْتَوْدِعُكُمْ يَا إِخْوَتِي لِلَّهِ وَلِكَلِمَةِ نِعْمَتِهِ الْقَادِرَةِ أَنْ تَبْنِيَكُمْ وَتُعْطِيَكُمْ مِيرَاثاً مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ. فِضَّةَ أَوْ ذَهَبَ أَوْ لِبَاسَ أَحَدٍ لَمْ أَشْتَهِ. أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ حَاجَاتِي وَحَاجَاتِ الَّذِينَ مَعِي خَدَمَتْهَا هَاتَانِ الْيَدَانِ. فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ أَرَيْتُكُمْ أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكُمْ تَتْعَبُونَ وَتَعْضُدُونَ الضُّعَفَاءَ مُتَذَكِّرِينَ كَلِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَغْبُوطٌ هُوَ الْعَطَاءُ أَكْثَرُ مِنَ الأَخْذِ». *
*وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا جَثَا عَلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ مَعَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَصَلَّى.*​ 
*_______________________________________________________*​ 
*أع 20 : 28 - 37*
*_________________________________________*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*+++((( ياترى ربنا بيقوللنا ايه انهاردة؟ خدمة يومية لحفظ أعداد من الكتاب المقدس )))+++* 

*موضوع جميل جدا*
*ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك*
*متـابــعــهــــ*




​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *+++((( ياترى ربنا بيقوللنا ايه انهاردة؟ خدمة يومية لحفظ أعداد من الكتاب المقدس )))+++*​
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا*
> *ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك*
> ...


 *ميرسي ليكى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل جداً*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*__________________________________________________*
*1 قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى يُوئِيلَ بْنِ فَثُوئِيلَ: 
2 اِسْمَعُوا هَذَا أَيُّهَا الشُّيُوخُ وَأَصْغُوا يَا جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ. هَلْ حَدَثَ هَذَا فِي أَيَّامِكُمْ أَوْ فِي أَيَّامِ آبَائِكُمْ؟ 
3 أَخْبِرُوا بَنِيكُمْ عَنْهُ وَبَنُوكُمْ بَنِيهِمْ وَبَنُوهُمْ دَوْراً آخَرَ. 
4 فَضْلَةُ الْقَمَصِ أَكَلَهَا الزَّحَّافُ وَفَضْلَةُ الزَّحَّافِ أَكَلَهَا الْغَوْغَاءُ وَفَضْلَةُ الْغَوْغَاءِ أَكَلَهَا الطَّيَّارُ. 
5 اِصْحُوا أَيُّهَا السَّكَارَى وَابْكُوا وَوَلْوِلُوا يَا جَمِيعَ شَارِبِي الْخَمْرِ عَلَى الْعَصِيرِ لأَنَّهُ انْقَطَعَ عَنْ أَفْوَاهِكُمْ. 
6 إِذْ قَدْ صَعِدَتْ عَلَى أَرْضِي أُمَّةٌ قَوِيَّةٌ بِلاَ عَدَدٍ أَسْنَانُهَا أَسْنَانُ الأَسَدِ وَلَهَا أَضْرَاسُ اللَّبْوَةِ. 
7 جَعَلَتْ كَرْمَتِي خَرِبَةً وَتِينَتِي مُتَهَشِّمَةً. قَدْ قَشَرَتْهَا وَطَرَحَتْهَا فَابْيَضَّتْ قُضْبَانُهَا. 
8 نُوحِي يَا أَرْضِي كَعَرُوسٍ مُؤْتَزِرَةٍ بِمِسْحٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ بَعْلِ صِبَاهَا. 
9 انْقَطَعَتِ التَّقْدِمَةُ وَالسَّكِيبُ عَنْ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. نَاحَتِ الْكَهَنَةُ خُدَّامُ الرَّبِّ. 
10 تَلِفَ الْحَقْلُ نَاحَتِ الأَرْضُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ تَلِفَ الْقَمْحُ جَفَّ الْمِسْطَارُ ذَبُلَ الزَّيْتُ. 
11 خَجِلَ الْفَلاَّحُونَ. وَلْوَلَ الْكَرَّامُونَ عَلَى الْحِنْطَةِ وَعَلَى الشَّعِيرِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ تَلِفَ حَصِيدُ الْحَقْلِ. 
12 اَلْجَفْنَةُ يَبِسَتْ وَالتِّينَةُ ذَبُلَتْ. الرُّمَّانَةُ وَالنَّخْلَةُ وَالتُّفَّاحَةُ كُلُّ أَشْجَارِ الْحَقْلِ يَبِسَتْ. إِنَّهُ قَدْ يَبِسَتِ الْبَهْجَةُ مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. 
13 تَنَطَّقُوا وَنُوحُوا أَيُّهَا الْكَهَنَةُ. وَلْوِلُوا يَا خُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ. ادْخُلُوا بِيتُوا بِالْمُسُوحِ يَا خُدَّامَ إِلَهِي لأَنَّهُ قَدِ امْتَنَعَ عَنْ بَيْتِ إِلَهِكُمُ التَّقْدِمَةُ وَالسَّكِيبُ. 
**14 قَدِّسُوا صَوْماً. نَادُوا بِاعْتِكَافٍ. اجْمَعُوا الشُّيُوخَ جَمِيعَ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ وَاصْرُخُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ. 
15 آهِ عَلَى الْيَوْمِ لأَنَّ يَوْمَ الرَّبِّ قَرِيبٌ. يَأْتِي كَخَرَابٍ مِنَ الْقَادِرِ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 
16 أَمَا انْقَطَعَ الطَّعَامُ تُجَاهَ عُيُونِنَا؟ الْفَرَحُ وَالاِبْتِهَاجُ عَنْ بَيْتِ إِلَهِنَا؟ 
17 عَفَّنَتِ الْحُبُوبُ تَحْتَ مَدَرِهَا. خَلَتِ الأَهْرَاءُ. انْهَدَمَتِ الْمَخَازِنُ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ يَبِسَ الْقَمْحُ. 
18 كَمْ تَئِنُّ الْبَهَائِمُ! هَامَتْ قُطْعَانُ الْبَقَرِ لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهَا مَرْعًى. حَتَّى قُطْعَانُ الْغَنَمِ تَفْنَى. 
19 إِلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ أَصْرُخُ لأَنَّ نَاراً قَدْ أَكَلَتْ مَرَاعِيَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَلَهِيباً أَحْرَقَ جَمِيعَ أَشْجَارِ الْحَقْلِ. 
20 حَتَّى بَهَائِمُ الصَّحْرَاءِ تَنْظُرُ إِلَيْكَ لأَنَّ جَدَاوِلَ الْمِيَاهِ قَدْ جَفَّتْ وَالنَّارَ أَكَلَتْ مَرَاعِيَ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. *



*__________________________________________________ 

يوئيل 1 : 1 - 20
__________________________________________________ *​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع وفكره حلوه  اوى اوى يا ماريان
وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## hmmm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مجهود كبييييييييير  يا  ماريان  

             الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

رااااااائع جداااااااااا ياماريان يسوع يباركك ويحميكى عجبتنى فكرتك وهتابع معاكى  ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *موضوع وفكره حلوه اوى اوى يا ماريان​*
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك*_​


*آمين يارب*
* ميرسي خالص على تشجيعك*
*صلى من اجلى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2008)

hmmm قال:


> مجهود كبييييييييير يا ماريان
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك


*ميرسي خالص على تشجيعك ومرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> رااااااائع جداااااااااا ياماريان يسوع يباركك ويحميكى عجبتنى فكرتك وهتابع معاكى ​


*ميرسي خالص على تشجيعك ومرورك الجميل ده يا كيريا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*______________________________*​

*الى متى يارب تنساني كل النسيان؟*
*الى متـــــــى تحجب وجهك عنـــــي؟*
*الى متى أجعل هموماً في نفسي *
*وحزناً في قلبــــــــــــــــي كل يوم؟*
*الى متــــــــــــــى يرتفع عدوي عليَّ*​ 
*(مز2,1:13)*
*______________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*لا تجــاوب الجــاهل حسب حمــاقتـــــــــــــه لئلا تعدلـــــه أنت
جاوب الجاهل حسب حماقته لئلا يكون حكيماً فى عينى نفســـه
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
امثال 26
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*___________________________________*​ 

*اكْرِمْ ابَاكَ وَامَّكَ لِتَطُولَ ايَّامُكَ عَلَى الارْضِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ الَهُكَ. *
*الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 12*
*___________________________________*​ 
*أَيُّهَا الآبَاءُ، لاَ تُغِيظُوا اوْلاَدَكُمْ لِئَلاَّ يَفْشَلُوا. *
*كولوسي الأصحاح 3 العدد 21*
*___________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*_________________________________*​

*1 هَلُمَّ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَغْنِيَاءُ، ابْكُوا مُوَلْوِلِينَ عَلَى شَقَاوَتِكُمُ الْقَادِمَةِ. 
2 غِنَاكُمْ قَدْ تَهَرَّأَ، وَثِيَابُكُمْ قَدْ أَكَلَهَا الْعُثُّ. 
3 ذَهَبُكُمْ وَفِضَّتُكُمْ قَدْ صَدِئَا، وَصَدَأُهُمَا يَكُونُ شَهَادَةً عَلَيْكُمْ، وَيَأْكُلُ لُحُومَكُمْ كَنَارٍ! قَدْ كَنَزْتُمْ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ. 
4 هُوَذَا أُجْرَةُ الْفَعَلَةِ الَّذِينَ حَصَدُوا حُقُولَكُمُ الْمَبْخُوسَةُ مِنْكُمْ تَصْرُخُ، وَصِيَاحُ الْحَصَّادِينَ قَدْ دَخَلَ إِلَى أُذْنَيْ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ. 
5 قَدْ تَرَفَّهْتُمْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَتَنَعَّمْتُمْ وَرَبَّيْتُمْ قُلُوبَكُمْ، كَمَا فِي يَوْمِ الذَّبْحِ. 
6 حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الْبَارِّ. قَتَلْتُمُوهُ. لاَ يُقَاوِمُكُمْ! 
7 فَتَأَنَّوْا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ. هُوَذَا الْفَلاَّحُ يَنْتَظِرُ ثَمَرَ الأَرْضِ الثَّمِينَ مُتَأَنِّياً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَنَالَ الْمَطَرَ الْمُبَكِّرَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّرَ. 
8 فَتَأَنَّوْا أَنْتُمْ وَثَبِّتُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ، لأَنَّ مَجِيءَ الرَّبِّ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ. *​*_________________________________*​

*رسالة معلمنا يعقوب الرسول الاصحاح الخامس من 1 : 8*
*_________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*----------------------------------------------------

فمن يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطيــة له

----------------------------------------------------

( يعقوب 4 : 17 )

----------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*__________________________________________*​ 
*اشكــروا الله فى كل شــئ لأن هذه هى مشيئــة الله فى المسيــح يســوع من جهتكم*
*( تسالونيكى الاولى 5 : 18)*
*__________________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 ديسمبر 2008)

=============================​ 
*هكذا الإيمان إن لم يكن له أعمال *
*ميـــــــــــت فى ذاتــــــــــــــــــــــه*
*( يع 2 : 17 )*​ 
============================​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*____________________________________________*​ 
*بل نظهر انفسنا فى كل شئ أننا خدام الله ، فى صبر كثير فى الشدائد ،*
*فى المحن ( الضرورات ) ، فى المشقات ، فى ضربات الجلد ، فى السجن ، فى الإضطرابات ، فى الأتعاب ، فى الأسهار ، فى الأصوام *​ 
*____________________________________________*​ 
*( 2 كو 6 : 4 ، 5 )*​ 
*____________________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*--------------------------*
*قضــــــــاة 6 : 11 - 18*
*--------------------------*
*11 وَأَتى مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَجَلَسَ تَحْتَ الْبُطْمَةِ الَّتِي فِي عَفْرَةَ الَّتِي لِيُوآشَ الأَبِيعَزَرِيِّ. وَابْنُهُ جِدْعُونُ كَانَ يَخْبِطُ حِنْطَةً فِي الْمِعْصَرَةِ لِيُهَرِّبَهَا مِنَ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ. 
12 فَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «الرَّبُّ مَعَكَ يَا جَبَّارَ الْبَأْسِ!» 
13 فَقَالَ لَهُ جِدْعُونُ: «أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدِي, إِذَا كَانَ الرَّبُّ مَعَنَا فَلِمَاذَا أَصَابَتْنَا كُلُّ هَذِهِ, وَأَيْنَ كُلُّ عَجَائِبِهِ الَّتِي أَخْبَرَنَا بِهَا آبَاؤُنَا قَائِلِينَ: أَلَمْ يُصْعِدْنَا الرَّبُّ مِنْ مِصْرَ؟ وَالآنَ قَدْ رَفَضَنَا الرَّبُّ وَجَعَلَنَا فِي كَفِّ مِدْيَانَ». 
14 فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ بِقُّوَتِكَ هَذِهِ وَخَلِّصْ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كَفِّ مِدْيَانَ. أَمَا أَرْسَلْتُكَ؟» 
15 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدِي, بِمَاذَا أُخَلِّصُ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ هَا عَشِيرَتِي هِيَ الذُّلَّى فِي مَنَسَّى, وَأَنَا الأَصْغَرُ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي». 
16 فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «إِنِّي أَكُونُ مَعَكَ, وَسَتَضْرِبُ الْمِدْيَانِيِّينَ كَرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ». 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَجَدْتُ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ فَاصْنَعْ لِي عَلاَمَةً أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تُكَلِّمُنِي. 
18 لاَ تَبْرَحْ مِنْ هَهُنَا حَتَّى آتِيَ إِلَيْكَ وَأُخْرِجَ تَقْدِمَتِي وَأَضَعَهَا أَمَامَكَ». فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَبْقَى حَتَّى تَرْجِعَ». *
*-------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*+*

*موضوع رائع فعلا يا ماريان .. *

*يتم التثبيت *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 ديسمبر 2008)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> *موضوع رائع فعلا يا ماريان .. *
> 
> *يتم التثبيت *


*ميرسي خالص ليك على تثبيت الخدمة دى*
*ربنا معاك ويعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*__________________________________*​ 
*الآن يقـــــــــول الرب إرجعوا إلـــــــــــىَّ بكل قلوبكم *
*وبالصـــــــــــــــــــوم والبكــــــــــــــاء والنــــــــوح *
*ومزقوا قلوبكم لا ثيابكم وارجــــــعوا إلى الرب إالهكم*
*لأنـــه رؤوف رحيم بطـــئ الغضب وكثيـــر الرأفـــــة*
*ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــندم على الشـــــــــــــــــــــــــر*​ 
*__________________________________*​ 
*يوحنا 2 : 12 - 13 *
*__________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*_____________________________________________*​
*وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 
لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 
فَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ أَبٌ يَسْأَلُهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟ أَوْ سَمَكَةً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً بَدَلَ السَّمَكَةِ؟ 
أَوْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ بَيْضَةً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ عَقْرَباً؟ 
فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الآبُ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِي الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ».*​*_____________________________________________*

*لوقا 11 : 9 - 13*

*____________________________________________*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب
الله يا مارو موضوع هاااااااايل وفكرة جميييييييييلة اوى اوى اوى
وكلنا متابعين معاكى يا ماريان
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك امين يا الهى​


----------



## botros_22 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

فكرة جميلة جداا شكرا اختى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gorg_star (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل شكرا ليكى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليكم يا جماعة على تشجيعكم*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*--------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*لاَ يَقِفُ إِنْسَانٌ فِي وَجْهِكَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ.*
*كَمَا كُنْتُ مَعَ مُوسَى أَكُونُ مَعَكَ. لاَ أُهْمِلُكَ وَلاَ أَتْرُكُكَ. *
*تَشَــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدَّدْ وَتَشَجَّــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعْ,*
*لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَقْسِمُ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ الأَرْضَ الَّتِي حَلَفْتُ لِآبَائِهِمْ أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُمْ*​ 
*--------------------------------------------------------------*
*يشوع 1 : 5 - 6*
*--------------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*____________________________________*​ 
*اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُـونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ.*
*أَنْتُــمْ سَتَحْزَنُـــــونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَـــــــــــــــــــرَحٍ. *
*اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْــزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُـــــــــــــــــــــودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَـــــــــــــــرَحِ *
*لأَنَّـــــــــــــــــــهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَــــــــــــــــانٌ فِـــــــــــــــــــي الْعَالَمِ. *
*فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. *
*______________________________________*​ 
*يوحنا 16 : 20 - 22*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *____________________________________*
> 
> * اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُـونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ.*
> * أَنْتُــمْ سَتَحْزَنُـــــونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَـــــــــــــــــــرَحٍ.
> ...



ميرسييييييييييي يا مارو 
فى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييييييي يا مارو
> 
> فى انتظار المزيد
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


* ميرسي يا قمر على تشجيعك الجميل*
*ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*___________________________________________*​ 
*اَلْبُغْضَةُ تُهَيِّجُ خُصُومَاتٍ وَالْمَحَبَّةُ تَسْتُرُ كُلَّ الذُّنُوبِ. *
*أمثــــــال 10 : 12 *​ 
*___________________________________________*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*__________________________________*

*كل طرق الإنســــــان تقيــة فى عيني نفســــه*
* والـــــــــــرب وازن الأرواح*
*( أمثال 16 : 2 )*

*________________________________*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتيييييييير ليكى ماريان ...
انا متابعة معاكى ...
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسى كتيييييييير ليكى ماريان ...​
> انا متابعة معاكى ...
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


* ميرسي ليكى يا مرمر على تشجيعك الجميل ومتابعتك*
*ربنا معاكى ويباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*_____________________________________________________*​ 
*إن كـــان الله معنا فمن علينا ؛** الذى لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين *
*كيف لايهبنا أيضاً معه كل شيء من سيشتكى على مختارى الله ؟ الله هو الذى سيبرر*
*_____________________________________________________*​ 
*( رومية 8 : 31 - 33 )*​ 
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*__________________________________________________*

*لست اطيق الإثم والإعتكاف فحين تبسطون أيديكم أستر عينى عنكم وإن كثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع *
*إغتسلوا .. تنقوا .. إعزلوا شر افعالكم من أمام عينى .. كفوا عن فعل الشر *

*_________________________________________________*

*(( إشعياء 1 : 13 - 16 ))*

*اعتذر عن عدم استمرار الخدمة بشكل متواصل نظراً لظروف الإتصال السيئة الحالية*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*+*

ربنا يعوضك يا ماريان .. الحقيقة انا لازم كل يوم أفتح موضوعك ده و أشوف ربنا عاوز يقولى إيه النهارده  

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يثمر خدمتك لمجد إسمه 

اشكرك كثيراً


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ماريان
فعلا انا اول مره ادخله واستفدت منه
وعرفت صوت ربنا لي انهارده

ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## totaagogo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رائع جدا ممكن تسمحيلى انى اضيف الاية دى *

*” لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي”*
*( اشعياء 41 : 10)*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسييييييييييييييي على آية النهرضه يا مارو
ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> ربنا يعوضك يا ماريان .. الحقيقة انا لازم كل يوم أفتح موضوعك ده و أشوف ربنا عاوز يقولى إيه النهارده
> 
> ...


 
*وبجد انا مكنتش متخيلة ان فى ناس كتير ممكن يهتموا بالخدمة دى*
*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك*
*وميرسي خالص على تشجيعك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا ماريان
> 
> فعلا انا اول مره ادخله واستفدت منه
> وعرفت صوت ربنا لي انهارده​
> ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


* ميرسي خالص يا حبيبتى على كلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *رائع جدا ممكن تسمحيلى انى اضيف الاية دى *​
> 
> *” لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي”*
> 
> *( اشعياء 41 : 10)*​


* ميرسي خالص على الآية الجميلة*
*وعاوزة اقوللك انها جات فى وقتها وحاسة ان ربنا بيكلمنى منها عن طريقك*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييي على آية النهرضه يا مارو​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى​


* ميرسي يا مرمر على تشجيعك الجميل ده ياقمر*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*_____________________________________*​ 
*خــرافى أنا تسمع صوتــى وأنا أعرفها فتتبعنى .*
*وأنا أيضاً أعطيها حيــاة أبدية فلن تهلك إلى الأبــد ؛*
*ولا يقدر أحد أن يخطفها من يدى*
*_____________________________________*​

*( يوحنـــا 10 : 27 - 28 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 يناير 2009)

​ 

1 وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 
*2 قَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».* 
3 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ هِيرُودُسُ الْمَلِكُ اضْطَرَبَ وَجَمِيعُ أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَهُ. 
*4 فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْبِ وَسَأَلَهُمْ: «أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟»* 
5 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 
*6 وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».* 
7 حِينَئِذٍ دَعَا هِيرُودُسُ الْمَجُوسَ سِرّاً وَتَحَقَّقَ مِنْهُمْ زَمَانَ النَّجْمِ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ. 
*8 ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَهُمْ إِلَى بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَقَالَ: «اذْهَبُوا وَافْحَصُوا بِالتَّدْقِيقِ عَنِ الصَّبِيِّ وَمَتَى وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَأَخْبِرُونِي لِكَيْ آتِيَ أَنَا أَيْضاً وَأَسْجُدَ لَهُ». *
9 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا مِنَ الْمَلِكِ ذَهَبُوا. وَإِذَا النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ. 
*10 فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً *
11 وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً. 
*12 ثُمَّ إِذْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي حُلْمٍ أَنْ لاَ يَرْجِعُوا إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ انْصَرَفُوا فِي طَرِيقٍ أُخْرَى إِلَى كُورَتِهِمْ.* 
13 وَبَعْدَمَا انْصَرَفُوا إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ». 
*14 فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ *
15 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي». 
*16 حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدّاً فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ بِحَسَبِ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ.* 
17 حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ: 
*18 «صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ نَوْحٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَعَوِيلٌ كَثِيرٌ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَلاَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ».* 

*ولربنا المجد الدائم من الآن وإلى الأبد*
*آميــــــــــ+ــــــــــــن*​ 
*متى 2 : 1 - 18*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (9 يناير 2009)

ميرسييييييي يا مارو
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييي يا مارو
> ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 يناير 2009)




----------



## ماجى باسيلى (10 يناير 2009)

فعلا ياماريان فكره اكتر من رائعه قد ايه احنا محتاجين نعرف ربنا بيقولنا ايه كل يوم ويارب تستمرى على طول لانها فكره اكتر من رائعه انا سعيده جدا بيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## foba h (11 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل قوي ربنا يباركك يا ماريان و يديكي افكار اكتر و اكتر لخدمة الله
و انا كمان عندي مشاركة صغيرة

7 وَلكِنْ لَنَا هذَا الْكَنْزُ فِي أَوَانٍ خَزَفِيَّةٍ، لِيَكُونَ فَضْلُ الْقُوَّةِ ِللهِ لاَ مِنَّا.
 8 مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.
 9 مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ. 
10 حَامِلِينَ فِي الْجَسَدِ كُلَّ حِينٍ إِمَاتَةَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، لِكَيْ تُظْهَرَ حَيَاةُ يَسُوعَ أَيْضًا فِي جَسَدِنَا. 

انا لقيت معاني الكلمات مش واضحة قوي فنزلتها كمان english

7 But we have this treasure in jars of clay to show that this all-surpassing power is from God and not from us. 
8We are hard pressed on every side, but not crushed; perplexed, but not in despair;
 9persecuted, but not abandoned; struck down, but not destroyed.
 10We always carry around in our body the death of Jesus, so that the life of Jesus may also be revealed in our body​].


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 يناير 2009)

ماجى باسيلى قال:


> فعلا ياماريان فكره اكتر من رائعه قد ايه احنا محتاجين نعرف ربنا بيقولنا ايه كل يوم ويارب تستمرى على طول لانها فكره اكتر من رائعه انا سعيده جدا بيها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 يناير 2009)

foba h قال:


> الموضوع جميل قوي ربنا يباركك يا ماريان و يديكي افكار اكتر و اكتر لخدمة الله​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 

*بجد راااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا وميرسي على تعبك*

*وفكرة ترجمة الآية دى هايلة وانا حاسة ان ربنا بيكلمنى من خلال ايتك دى*
*ربنا يعوضك ودى هتبقى آية انهاردة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يناير 2009)

*مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.*
* مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ.*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يناير 2009)




----------



## meryam 4 jesus (14 يناير 2009)

ميرسيييييييييي على الايه يا مارو
ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## lost man (15 يناير 2009)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *مُكْتَئِبِينَ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مُتَضَايِقِينَ. مُتَحَيِّرِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ يَائِسِينَ.*
> * مُضْطَهَدِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ مَتْرُوكِينَ. مَطْرُوحِينَ، لكِنْ غَيْرَ هَالِكِينَ.*​



سبحان الله 
شكرا يسوع الهنا و ابانا 
يعلم الله كم كنت مكتبئبا و مهموما  عندما فتحت هذة الصفخة عشوائيا لاجدة هذة الاية في وجهي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسيييييييييي على الايه يا مارو​
> 
> ومنتظرين المزيد​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يناير 2009)

lost man قال:


> سبحان الله
> شكرا يسوع الهنا و ابانا
> يعلم الله كم كنت مكتبئبا و مهموما عندما فتحت هذة الصفخة عشوائيا لاجدة هذة الاية في وجهي


* ربنا ده إله عظيم حنان*
* دايماً بيكلم اولاده ومش بيسيبهم فى ألمهم ولا تعبهم*
* ودايماً بيبعت لهم كلمته اللى تطمنهم*
*ربنا يفرحك وميرسي على مرورك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يناير 2009)




----------



## REDEMPTION (18 يناير 2009)

*+*

أشكرك كتير يا ماريان على الايات المعزية المرشده الحلوه دي 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

كل سنة و انتي و الاسرة بخير


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يناير 2009)

redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> أشكرك كتير يا ماريان على الايات المعزية المرشده الحلوه دي
> 
> ...


*وحضرتك بخير*
*ميرسي اوى على متابعتك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يناير 2009)

*تذكار عرس قانا الجليل*
*يو 2 : 1 - 11*​*1 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. *
*2 وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. *
*3 وَلَمَّا فَرَغَتِ الْخَمْرُ قَالَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ لَهُ: «لَيْسَ لَهُمْ خَمْرٌ». *
*4 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «مَا لِي وَلَكِ يَا امْرَأَةُ! لَمْ تَأْتِ سَاعَتِي بَعْدُ». *
*5 قَالَتْ أُمُّهُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: «مَهْمَا قَالَ لَكُمْ فَافْعَلُوهُ». *
*6 وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ أَوْ ثلاَثَةً. *
*7 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «امْلَأُوا الأَجْرَانَ مَاءً». فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ. *
*8 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْتَقُوا الآنَ وَقَدِّمُوا إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْمُتَّكَإِ». فَقَدَّمُوا. *
*9 فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هِيَ - لَكِنَّ الْخُدَّامَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَدِ اسْتَقَوُا الْمَاءَ عَلِمُوا - دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ *
*10 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ إِنَّمَا يَضَعُ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ أَوَّلاً وَمَتَى سَكِرُوا فَحِينَئِذٍ الدُّونَ. أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَقَدْ أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الآنَ». *
*11 هَذِهِ بِدَايَةُ الآيَاتِ فَعَلَهَا يَسُوعُ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَأَظْهَرَ مَجْدَهُ فَآمَنَ بِهِ تلاَمِيذُهُ*​ 


*ولربنا المجد الدائم من الآن وإلى الأبد*
*آميـــــ+ـــــــن*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 يناير 2009)




----------



## go love (22 يناير 2009)

متابعـ 
ولازم اتابع لان بجد احنا محتاجين نسمع ربنا بيقول اية
وحقيقي فكرة جميلة جدا نقدر بيها نتعلم كتير
ربنا يبارك تعبك ويبارك خدمتك ويديكى هو اجرك
تحياتى وشكرى لمجهود كبير اوى ربنا معاكي​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 يناير 2009)

متابعة معاكى يا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 يناير 2009)

go love قال:


> متابعـ​
> 
> ولازم اتابع لان بجد احنا محتاجين نسمع ربنا بيقول اية
> وحقيقي فكرة جميلة جدا نقدر بيها نتعلم كتير
> ...


 






ميريام عادل قال:


> متابعة معاكى يا مارو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Salib (23 يناير 2009)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *______________________________*​
> 
> *الى متى يارب تنساني كل النسيان؟*
> *الى متـــــــى تحجب وجهك عنـــــي؟*
> ...



باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
بحبك يا موره كتير موضوعك جميل
و ربنا يقدرنى واتعلم واساعدك
صلولى كتير علشان ربنى يباركنى بالمعموديه لحسن خايفه اموت قبل ما اتعمد


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (23 يناير 2009)

*فكرتك ممتازة واختيارك للآيات جميلة ومعزية وتصميماتك هايلةحدا ياريت تستمرى فى وضع الآيات كل يوم لتكون سببا للبركة والتعزية
*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يناير 2009)

سامح فوكيه نجيب قال:


> *فكرتك ممتازة واختيارك للآيات جميلة ومعزية وتصميماتك هايلةحدا ياريت تستمرى فى وضع الآيات كل يوم لتكون سببا للبركة والتعزية*


 









SALY SOWEILM قال:


> باسم الاب و الابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
> بحبك يا موره كتير موضوعك جميل
> و ربنا يقدرنى واتعلم واساعدك
> صلولى كتير علشان ربنى يباركنى بالمعموديه لحسن خايفه اموت قبل ما اتعمد


 
*ميرسي ليكى على تشجيعك ومحبتك*
*ربنا يدبر لك اللى فيه الخير *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يناير 2009)




----------



## meryam 4 jesus (24 يناير 2009)

*" ادعونى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "
تسلم ايدك يا مارو *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *" ادعونى فى يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى "*





ميريام عادل قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا مارو *​






​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 يناير 2009)

*وأيضاً إن سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا أخاف شراً لأنك أنت معى*
*مز 23 : 4*​


----------



## max mike (26 يناير 2009)

*فكرة جميلة قوىىىىىىىى



ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *فكرة جميلة قوىىىىىىىى*





مايكل مايك قال:


> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​






​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)




----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 يناير 2009)

*الله بجد جميله خااااااالص آية النهرضه
يسللم ايدك حبيبتى مارو*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 يناير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *الله بجد جميله خااااااالص آية النهرضه*
> *يسللم ايدك حبيبتى مارو*


 

​


----------



## Maria Salib (27 يناير 2009)

[q-bible][/q-bible]
باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين
باسم الصليب الحى
باسم رب المجد
باسم المحبه
احب اشارككم
باحلى ايه قراتها النهارده

المحبة لا تسقط ابدا و اما النبوات فستبطل و الالسنة فستنتهي و العلم فسيبطل
يا لسمو الحب!
الحب ضابط كل المواهب الروحية 

بالحب والمحبه اشارككم
 و يارب تعجبكم مشاركتى وتجمعنى بيكم دايما فى حب ابونا يسوع 
وحب الصليب الحى دوما
سلام ونعمة رب المجد اليكم
وشكرا على مشاركتكم الجميله


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يناير 2009)




----------



## Maria Salib (28 يناير 2009)

1 ولَمَّا أَتمَّ يسوعُ هذا الكَلام، تَرَكَ الجَليلَ وَجاءَ بِلادَ اليَهوديَّةِ عِندَ عِبْرِ الأُردُنّ. 

2 فَتبِعَتهُ جُموعٌ كَثيرة، فشفاهم هُناك. 

3 فَدنا إِليهِ بعضُ الفِرِّيسيِّين وقالوا له لِيُحرِجوه: "أَيَحِلُّ لأَحَدٍ أَن يُطَلِّقَ امرَأَتَهُ لأَيَّةِ عِلَّةٍ كانت؟" 

4 فأَجاب: "أَما قَرأتُم أَنَّ الخالِقَ مُنذُ البَدءِ جَعلَهما ذَكَراً وَأُنثى 

5 وقال: لِذَلكَ يَترُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَباهُ وأُمَّه ويَلزَمُ امرَأَتَه ويصيرُ الاثْنانِ جسَداً واحداً.

6 فلا يكونانِ اثنَينِ بعدَ ذلكَ، بل جَسَدٌ واحد. فما جمَعَه الله فلا يُفرِّقنَّه الإِنسان". 

7 فقالوا له: "فلِماذا أَمَرَ موسى أَن تُعْطى كِتابَ طَلاقٍ وتُسَرَّح؟" 

8 قالَ لهم: "مِن أَجْلِ قساوَةِ قُلوبِكم رَخَّصَ لَكم موسى في طَلاقِ نِسائكم، ولَم يَكُنِ الأَمرُ مُنذُ البَدءِ هكذا. 

9 أَمَّا أَنا فأَقولُ لكم: مَن طَلَّقَ امرَأَتَه، إِلاَّ لِفَحْشاء، وتَزوَّجَ غيرَها فقَد زَنى". 

10 فقالَ له التَّلاميذ: "إِذا كانَت حالَةُ الرَّجُلِ مَعَ المَرأَةِ هكذا، فلا خَيرَ في الزَّواج". 

11 فقالَ لهم: " هذا الكلامُ لا يَفهَمُهُ النَّاسُ كُلُّهم، بلِ الَّذينَ أُنعِمَ علَيهِم بذلك. 

12 فهُناك خِصْيانٌ وُلِدوا مِن بُطونِ أُمَّهاتِهم على هذِه الحال، وهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ خَصاهُمُ النَّاس، وهُناكَ خِصْيانٌ خَصَوا أَنفُسَهم مِن أَجلِ مَلكوتِ السَّمَوات. فَمَنِ استَطاعَ أَن يَفهَمَ فَليَفهَمْ!".

رباه رباه
لك نسجد و نعبد
وبك نحيا واليك ومن اجلك نموت
هكذا كرمنا ربنى
وكرم كل النساء


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يناير 2009)




----------



## antonios123 (30 يناير 2009)

سلام و نعمة
في آية جميلة جدا من المزامير بتقول
[احفظني يا رب لأني عليك توكلت]
ياااااااااااه يعني ربنا بيقولك اتوكل عليا و أنا عليا أحفظك يعني متخفش


----------



## ana-semon (30 يناير 2009)

ميرسييييييي على مجهودك ده يا قمر عايزين من ده كتير


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 يناير 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> ميرسييييييي على مجهودك ده يا قمر عايزين من ده كتير


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 يناير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا ماريوحنـــــا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته مع جميعنا*
*آميـــــــ+ــــــــــن*​
*20**اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. 
21 اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
22 فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. 
23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. 
24 إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. 
25 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. 
26 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ 
27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. 
28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً! 
30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». 
31 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ 
32 هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. 
33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ». *


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــــ+ــــن*
*( يوحنا 16 : 20 - 33 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 فبراير 2009)

*إنجيل اليوم*
* يتحدث عن معجزة شفاء المولود أعمى*
*وهنا يوضح لنا السيد المسيح أنه قد تصيبنا أحياناً العديد من التجارب والضيقات التى قد لا نجد لها أى مبرر أو تفسير *
*ولكنها تكون فقط لإظهار مجد الله*
* ولكى يتمجد الله فينا من خلال تلك الأعمال التى يقوم بها لأجلنا*
*لذلك فى كل شئ لابد أن نكون شاكرين *
*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (1 فبراير 2009)

*جات فى وقتها
اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال
وميرسيييييييييي مارو على رسالة اليوم
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

فكره جميله جدا بجد
تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *جات فى وقتها**
> اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال
> وميرسيييييييييي مارو على رسالة اليوم
> وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


 




مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> فكره جميله جدا بجد
> تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار متى البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​ 
*14 أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ *
*15 وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. *
*16 فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. *​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـــ+ــــن*
*( متى 5 : 14 - 16 )*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> نحن لا نعلم ماذا نفعل لكن نحوك اعيننا


* ميرسي يا مارلين على الآية الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة ياقمر*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 فبراير 2009)

* الرَّبُّ يَمْتَحِنُ الصِّدِّيقَ. أَمَّا الشِّرِّيرُ وَمُحِبُّ الظُّلْمِ فَتُبْغِضُهُ نَفْسُهُ.*
* المزامير 11 العدد 5*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (4 فبراير 2009)

توكل علي الرب الهك بكل قلبك وعلي فهمك لا تعتمد


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 فبراير 2009)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيـــل معلمنــــا مارمتــى البشيـــر التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا آميــن*​
*
1 «حِينَئِذٍ يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ عَشْرَ عَذَارَى أَخَذْنَ مَصَابِيحَهُنَّ وَخَرَجْنَ لِلِقَاءِ الْعَرِيسِ. 
2 وَكَانَ خَمْسٌ مِنْهُنَّ حَكِيمَاتٍ وَخَمْسٌ جَاهِلاَتٍ. 
3 أَمَّا الْجَاهِلاَتُ فَأَخَذْنَ مَصَابِيحَهُنَّ وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْنَ مَعَهُنَّ زَيْتاً 
4 وَأَمَّا الْحَكِيمَاتُ فَأَخَذْنَ زَيْتاً فِي آنِيَتِهِنَّ مَعَ مَصَابِيحِهِنَّ. 
5 وَفِيمَا أَبْطَأَ الْعَرِيسُ نَعَسْنَ جَمِيعُهُنَّ وَنِمْنَ. 
6 فَفِي نِصْفِ اللَّيْلِ صَارَ صُرَاخٌ: هُوَذَا الْعَرِيسُ مُقْبِلٌ فَاخْرُجْنَ لِلِقَائِهِ! 
7 فَقَامَتْ جَمِيعُ أُولَئِكَ الْعَذَارَى وَأَصْلَحْنَ مَصَابِيحَهُنَّ. 
8 فَقَالَتِ الْجَاهِلاَتُ لِلْحَكِيمَاتِ: أَعْطِينَنَا مِنْ زَيْتِكُنَّ فَإِنَّ مَصَابِيحَنَا تَنْطَفِئُ. 
9 فَأَجَابَتِ الْحَكِيمَاتُ: لَعَلَّهُ لاَ يَكْفِي لَنَا وَلَكُنَّ بَلِ اذْهَبْنَ إِلَى الْبَاعَةِ وَابْتَعْنَ لَكُنَّ. 
10 وَفِيمَا هُنَّ ذَاهِبَاتٌ لِيَبْتَعْنَ جَاءَ الْعَرِيسُ وَالْمُسْتَعِدَّاتُ دَخَلْنَ مَعَهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ وَأُغْلِقَ الْبَابُ. 
11 أَخِيراً جَاءَتْ بَقِيَّةُ الْعَذَارَى أَيْضاً قَائِلاَتٍ: يَا سَيِّدُ يَا سَيِّدُ افْتَحْ لَنَا. 
12 فَأَجَابَ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُنَّ: إِنِّي مَا أَعْرِفُكُنَّ. 
13 فَاسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 


*
*والمجدُ لله دائماً أبدياً
آميـــــ+ـــــــن*​


*متى 25 : 1 - 13*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (8 فبراير 2009)

الرب نوري وخلاصي ممن اخف الرب حصن حياتي ممن ارتعب


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا ماريوحنــا البشيــر التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا آميــ+ـــن*​ 
*22 وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تَكُنْ هُنَاكَ سَفِينَةٌ أُخْرَى سِوَى وَاحِدَةٍ وَهِيَ تِلْكَ الَّتِي دَخَلَهَا تلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَدْخُلِ السَّفِينَةَ مَعَ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَلْ مَضَى تلاَمِيذُهُ وَحْدَهُمْ - 
23 غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْ سُفُنٌ مِنْ طَبَرِيَّةَ إِلَى قُرْبِ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَكَلُوا فِيهِ الْخُبْزَ إِذْ شَكَرَ الرَّبُّ - 
24 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمْعُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَيْسَ هُوَ هُنَاكَ وَلاَ تلاَمِيذُهُ دَخَلُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً السُّفُنَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ يَطْلُبُونَ يَسُوعَ. 
25 وَلَمَّا وَجَدُوهُ فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ قَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَتَى صِرْتَ هُنَا؟» 
26 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي لَيْسَ لأَنَّكُمْ رَأَيْتُمْ آيَاتٍ بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ أَكَلْتُمْ مِنَ الْخُبْزِ فَشَبِعْتُمْ. 
27 اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ لأَنَّ هَذَا اللَّهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ». *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـــ+ــــن*
*يو6 : 22-27*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 فبراير 2009)




----------



## meryam 4 jesus (9 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *شكرا مارو*​
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


 

*ميرسي على مرورك يا مرمر*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 فبراير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يعوض تعبك يا حبيبتى​*


 

*ميرسي على مرور حضرتك تاسونى دونا*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر*
*بركاته على جميعنا*​25 وَكَانَ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ سَائِرِينَ مَعَهُ فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: 
26 «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَيَّ وَلاَ يُبْغِضُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَامْرَأَتَهُ وَأَوْلاَدَهُ وَإِخْوَتَهُ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ حَتَّى نَفْسَهُ أَيْضاً فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً. 
27 وَمَنْ لاَ يَحْمِلُ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَأْتِي وَرَائِي فَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً. 
28 وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَبْنِيَ بُرْجاً لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَحْسِبُ النَّفَقَةَ هَلْ عِنْدَهُ مَا يَلْزَمُ لِكَمَالِهِ؟ 
29 لِئَلاَّ يَضَعَ الأَسَاسَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرَ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ فَيَبْتَدِئَ جَمِيعُ النَّاظِرِينَ يَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ 
30 قَائِلِينَ: هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْتَدَأَ يَبْنِي وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يُكَمِّلَ. 
31 وَأَيُّ مَلِكٍ إِنْ ذَهَبَ لِمُقَاتَلَةِ مَلِكٍ آخَرَ فِي حَرْبٍ لاَ يَجْلِسُ أَوَّلاً وَيَتَشَاوَرُ: هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُلاَقِيَ بِعَشَرَةِ آلاَفٍ الَّذِي يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ بِعِشْرِينَ أَلْفاً؟ 
32 وَإِلاَّ فَمَا دَامَ ذَلِكَ بَعِيداً يُرْسِلُ سَفَارَةً وَيَسْأَلُ مَا هُوَ لِلصُّلْحِ. 
33 فَكَذَلِكَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ لاَ يَتْرُكُ جَمِيعَ أَمْوَالِهِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِي تِلْمِيذاً. 
34 اَلْمِلْحُ جَيِّدٌ. وَلَكِنْ إِذَا فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُصْلَحُ؟ 
35 لاَ يَصْلُحُ لأَرْضٍ وَلاَ لِمَزْبَلَةٍ فَيَطْرَحُونَهُ خَارِجاً. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ!». ​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـــن*
*( لو 14 : 30 - 35 )*​
​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (17 فبراير 2009)

*امييييين
شكرا مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (17 فبراير 2009)

لا اهملك ولا اتركك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير التلميذ الطاهر*
*بركاته على جميعنا*
*آميـــ+ـــن*​*13 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» *
*14 فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». *
*15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» *
*16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». *
*17 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. *
*18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضاً: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. *
*19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ». *
*20 حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. *
*21 مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ. *
*22 فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَا رَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هَذَا!» *
*23 فَالْتَفَتَ وَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اذْهَبْ عَنِّي يَا شَيْطَانُ. أَنْتَ مَعْثَرَةٌ لِي لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِلَّهِ لَكِنْ بِمَا لِلنَّاسِ». *
*24 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي *
*25 فَإِنَّ مَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا وَمَنْ يُهْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي يَجِدُهَا. *
*26 لأَنَّهُ مَاذَا يَنْتَفِعُ الإِنْسَانُ لَوْ رَبِحَ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ وَخَسِرَ نَفْسَهُ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا يُعْطِي الإِنْسَانُ فِدَاءً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ؟ *
*27 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ. *
*28 اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ هَهُنَا قَوْماً لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِياً فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ». *

*والمجدلله دائماً أبدياً *
*آميـــ+ـــن*
*متى 1 : 13 - 28*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 فبراير 2009)

*ومن إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير*
*التلميذُ الطاهر بركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*4 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. *
*5 بَلْ أُرِيكُمْ مِمَّنْ تَخَافُونَ: خَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِي بَعْدَمَا يَقْتُلُ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنْ هَذَا خَافُوا! *
*6 أَلَيْسَتْ خَمْسَةُ عَصَافِيرَ تُبَاعُ بِفَلْسَيْنِ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَيْسَ مَنْسِيّاً أَمَامَ اللهِ؟ *
*7 بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! *
*8 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. *
*9 وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يُنْكَرُ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. *
*10 وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ. *
*11 وَمَتَى قَدَّمُوكُمْ إِلَى الْمَجَامِعِ وَالرُّؤَسَاءِ وَالسَّلاَطِينِ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَحْتَجُّونَ أَوْ بِمَا تَقُولُونَ *
*12 لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ». *


*المجدلله دائماً أبدياً *
*آميـــ+ـــن*
*( لوقا 12 : 4 - 12 )*​


----------



## suzy2000 (21 فبراير 2009)

ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن  ( 1كو 13 : 1 )


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير*
*التلميذُ الطاهر بركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*1 وَكَانَ حَاضِراً فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَوْمٌ يُخْبِرُونَهُ عَنِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ خَلَطَ بِيلاَطُسُ دَمَهُمْ بِذَبَائِحِهِمْ. 
2 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ كَانُوا خُطَاةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ الْجَلِيلِيِّينَ لأَنَّهُمْ كَابَدُوا مِثْلَ هَذَا؟ 
3 كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ. بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ. 
4 أَوْ أُولَئِكَ الثَّمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ الَّذِينَ سَقَطَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبُرْجُ فِي سِلْوَامَ وَقَتَلَهُمْ أَتَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ هَؤُلاَءِ كَانُوا مُذْنِبِينَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ؟ 
5 كَلاَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ! بَلْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذَلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ». 
*
*المجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( لوقا 13 : 1 - 5 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 فبراير 2009)

suzy2000 قال:


> ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن ( 1كو 13 : 1 )


*ميرسي يا سوزى على الآية الجميلة*
*اذكرينى فى صلواتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير
التلميذُ الطاهر بركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*
1 «احْتَرِزُوا مِنْ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا صَدَقَتَكُمْ قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ لِكَيْ يَنْظُرُوكُمْ وَإِلَّا فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
2 فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُصَوِّتْ قُدَّامَكَ بِالْبُوقِ كَمَا يَفْعَلُ الْمُرَاؤُونَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي الأَزِقَّةِ لِكَيْ يُمَجَّدُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! 
3 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَنَعْتَ صَدَقَةً فَلاَ تُعَرِّفْ شِمَالَكَ مَا تَفْعَلُ يَمِينُكَ 
4 لِكَيْ تَكُونَ صَدَقَتُكَ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
5 «وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! 
6 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
7 وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ. 
8 فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ. 
9 «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 
10 لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
11 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 
12 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 
13 وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 
14 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. 
15 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ. 
16 «وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. 
17 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ 
18 لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً
* 
*المجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( متى 6 : 1 - 18 )​*​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 فبراير 2009)

*أمين يامارو
ميرسي لتعبك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 فبراير 2009)

ميريام عادل قال:


> *أمين يامارو*​
> 
> *ميرسي لتعبك*​


* ميرسي ليكى حبيبتى على متابعتك المستمرة*
*ربنا معاكى يارب ويعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​*33 وَجَاءَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُمْ: «بِمَاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَتَكَالَمُونَ فِي مَا بَيْنَكُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ؟» *
*34 فَسَكَتُوا لأَنَّهُمْ تَحَاجُّوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ بَعْضُهُمْ مَعَ بَعْضٍ فِي مَنْ هُوَ أَعْظَمُ. *
*35 فَجَلَسَ وَنَادَى الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِذَا أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَوَّلاً فَيَكُونُ آخِرَ الْكُلِّ وَخَادِماً لِلْكُلِّ». *
*36 فَأَخَذَ وَلَداً وَأَقَامَهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ ثُمَّ احْتَضَنَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: *
*37 «مَنْ قَبِلَ وَاحِداً مِنْ أَوْلاَدٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا بِاسْمِي يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ قَبِلَنِي فَلَيْسَ يَقْبَلُنِي أَنَا بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». *
*38 وَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ رَأَيْنَا وَاحِداً يُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِكَ وَهُوَ لَيْسَ يَتْبَعُنَا فَمَنَعْنَاهُ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ يَتْبَعُنَا». *
*39 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَمْنَعُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَصْنَعُ قُوَّةً بِاسْمِي وَيَسْتَطِيعُ سَرِيعاً أَنْ يَقُولَ عَلَيَّ شَرّاً. *
*40 لأَنَّ مَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فَهُوَ مَعَنَا. *
*41 لأَنَّ مَنْ سَقَاكُمْ كَأْسَ مَاءٍ بِاسْمِي لأَنَّكُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَهُ. *
*42 وَمَنْ أَعْثَرَ أَحَدَ الصِّغَارِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِي فَخَيْرٌ لَهُ لَوْ طُوِّقَ عُنُقُهُ بِحَجَرِ رَحًى وَطُرِحَ فِي الْبَحْرِ. *
*43 وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ يَدُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَقْطَعَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ يَدَانِ وَتَمْضِيَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ إِلَى النَّارِ الَّتِي لاَ تُطْفَأُ *
*44 حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ. *
*45 وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ رِجْلُكَ فَاقْطَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ أَعْرَجَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ رِجْلاَنِ وَتُطْرَحَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ فِي النَّارِ الَّتِي لاَ تُطْفَأُ *
*46 حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ. *
*47 وَإِنْ أَعْثَرَتْكَ عَيْنُكَ فَاقْلَعْهَا. خَيْرٌ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ أَعْوَرَ مِنْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَكَ عَيْنَانِ وَتُطْرَحَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ النَّارِ *
*48 حَيْثُ دُودُهُمْ لاَ يَمُوتُ وَالنَّارُ لاَ تُطْفَأُ. *
*49 لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُمَلَّحُ بِنَارٍ وَكُلَّ ذَبِيحَةٍ تُمَلَّحُ بِمِلْحٍ. *
*50 اَلْمِلْحُ جَيِّدٌ. وَلَكِنْ إِذَا صَارَ الْمِلْحُ بِلاَ مُلُوحَةٍ فَبِمَاذَا تُصْلِحُونَهُ؟ لِيَكُنْ لَكُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ مِلْحٌ وَسَالِمُوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً».*

*المجدلله دائماً أبدياً *
*آميـــ+ـــن*
*( مر 9 : 33 - 50 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير*
*التلميذُ الطاهر بركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​* 
41 فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضاً؟» 
42 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟ 
43 طُوبَى لِذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ يَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا! 
44 بِالْحَقِّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يُقِيمُهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَمْوَالِهِ. 
45 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: سَيِّدِي يُبْطِئُ قُدُومَهُ فَيَبْتَدِئُ يَضْرِبُ الْغِلْمَانَ وَالْجَوَارِيَ وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ وَيَسْكَرُ. 
46 يَأْتِي سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ فِي يَوْمٍ لاَ يَنْتَظِرُهُ وَفِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا فَيَقْطَعُهُ وَيَجْعَلُ نَصِيبَهُ مَعَ الْخَائِنِينَ. 
47 وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ إِرَادَةَ سَيِّدِهِ وَلاَ يَسْتَعِدُّ وَلاَ يَفْعَلُ بِحَسَبِ إِرَادَتِهِ فَيُضْرَبُ كَثِيراً. 
48 وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَعْلَمُ وَيَفْعَلُ مَا يَسْتَحِقُّ ضَرَبَاتٍ يُضْرَبُ قَلِيلاً. فَكُلُّ مَنْ أُعْطِيَ كَثِيراً يُطْلَبُ مِنْهُ كَثِيرٌ وَمَنْ يُودِعُونَهُ كَثِيراً يُطَالِبُونَهُ بِأَكْثَرَ

المجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( لو 12 : 41 - 48 )​*​​​​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (25 فبراير 2009)

واظبوا علي الصلاه ساهرين فيها بالشكر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> واظبوا علي الصلاه ساهرين فيها بالشكر


*ميرسي خالص يا مرمر على الآية الجميلة دى*
*ربنا يعوضك يا سكر *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير
التلميذُ الطاهر بركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*35** بَلْ أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ وَأَحْسِنُوا وَأَقْرِضُوا وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ شَيْئاً فَيَكُونَ أَجْرُكُمْ عَظِيماً وَتَكُونُوا بَنِي الْعَلِيِّ فَإِنَّهُ مُنْعِمٌ عَلَى غَيْرِ الشَّاكِرِينَ وَالأَشْرَارِ
36 فَكُونُوا رُحَمَاءَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ أَيْضاً رَحِيمٌ. 
37 وَلاَ تَدِينُوا فَلاَ تُدَانُوا. لاَ تَقْضُوا عَلَى أَحَدٍ فَلاَ يُقْضَى عَلَيْكُمْ. اِغْفِرُوا يُغْفَرْ لَكُمْ. 
38 أَعْطُوا تُعْطَوْا كَيْلاً جَيِّداً مُلَبَّداً مَهْزُوزاً فَائِضاً يُعْطُونَ فِي أَحْضَانِكُمْ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَفْسِ الْكَيْلِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَكِيلُونَ يُكَالُ لَكُمْ».* 

*والمجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( لو 6 : 35 - 38 )*​ 

​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (27 فبراير 2009)

بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مارس 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> بسلامة اضطجع بل ايضا انام لانك انت يا رب منفردا في طمانينة تسكنني


* ميرسي يا مارلين على الآية المعزية جداً*
*ربنا معاكى ويبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقاالبشير*
*التلميذُ الطاهربركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*1 ثُمَّ دَخَلَ وَاجْتَازَ فِي أَرِيحَا. *
*2 وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَّاوَهُوَ رَئِيسٌ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَكَانَ غَنِيّاً*
*3 وَطَلَبَ أَنْ يَرَىيَسُوعَ مَنْ هُوَ وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَصِيرَالْقَامَةِ. *
*4 فَرَكَضَ مُتَقَدِّماً وَصَعِدَ إِلَى جُمَّيْزَةٍ لِكَيْيَرَاهُ لأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَمُرَّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. *
*5 فَلَمَّا جَاءَيَسُوعُ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ نَظَرَ إِلَى فَوْقُ فَرَآهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا زَكَّاأَسْرِعْ وَانْزِلْ لأَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَمْكُثَ الْيَوْمَ فِي بَيْتِكَ». *
*6 فَأَسْرَعَ وَنَزَلَ وَقَبِلَهُ فَرِحاً. *
*7 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْجَمِيعُذَلِكَ تَذَمَّرُوا قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ دَخَلَ لِيَبِيتَ عِنْدَ رَجُلٍ خَاطِئٍ». *
*8 فَوَقَفَ زَكَّا وَقَالَ لِلرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا يَا رَبُّ أُعْطِي نِصْفَأَمْوَالِي لِلْمَسَاكِينِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّأَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ». *
*9 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الْيَوْمَ حَصَلَ خَلاَصٌلِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ إِذْ هُوَ أَيْضاً ابْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ*
*10 لأَنَّ ابْنَالإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».*
*المجدلله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـــ+ـــن*
*لوقا 19 : 1 - 10*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير*
*التلميذُ الطاهربركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*32 **وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَدَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَى**الْجَمْعِ لأَنَّ الآنَ لَهُمْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَمْكُثُونَ مَعِي وَلَيْسَ**لَهُمْ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ. وَلَسْتُ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَصْرِفَهُمْ صَائِمِينَ لِئَلَّا**يُخَوِّرُوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ**». *
*33 **فَقَالَ لَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ**لَنَا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ خُبْزٌ بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَارِ حَتَّى يُشْبِعَ جَمْعاً**هَذَا عَدَدُهُ؟**» *
*34 **فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «كَمْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنَ**الْخُبْزِ؟» فَقَالُوا: «سَبْعَةٌ وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ صِغَارِ السَّمَكِ**». *
*35 **فَأَمَرَ الْجُمُوعَ أَنْ يَتَّكِئُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ*
*36 **وَأَخَذَ السَّبْعَ**خُبْزَاتٍ وَالسَّمَكَ وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَالتَّلاَمِيذُ**أَعْطَوُا الْجَمْعَ**. *
*37 **فَأَكَلَ الْجَمِيعُ وَشَبِعُوا. ثُمَّ رَفَعُوا مَا**فَضَلَ مِنَ الْكِسَرِ سَبْعَةَ سِلاَلٍ مَمْلُوءَةٍ*
*38 **وَالآكِلُونَ كَانُوا**أَرْبَعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ مَا عَدَا النِّسَاءَ وَالأَوْلاَدَ**.*

*والمجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( متى 15 : 32 - 38 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير
التلميذُ الطاهربركاتُهُ على جميعنــــــا*​*6 وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ تَقَدَّمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ أَيَّ صَلاَحٍ أَعْمَلُ لِتَكُونَ لِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ؟» 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا». 
18 قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيَّةَ الْوَصَايَا؟» فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. 
19 أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ وَأَحِبَّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ». 
20 قَالَ لَهُ الشَّابُّ: «هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي. فَمَاذَا يُعْوِزُنِي بَعْدُ؟» 
21 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبِعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي». 
22 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الشَّابُّ الْكَلِمَةَ مَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. 
23 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يَعْسُرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
24 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً: إِنَّ مُرُورَ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». 
25 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ بُهِتُوا جِدّاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِذاً مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟» 
26 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «هَذَا عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ». 
27 فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ حِينَئِذٍ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ. فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ لَنَا؟» 
28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي فِي التَّجْدِيدِ مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيّاً تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 
29 وَكُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ بُيُوتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي يَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ وَيَرِثُ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ. 
30 وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ». *
*والمجدلله دائماً أبدياً 
آميـــ+ـــن
( متى 19 : 16 - 30 )*​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

من يعرف ان يعمل حسنا ولا يعمل فذلك خطية لة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​*12 وَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْرَجَهُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ *
*13 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً يُجَرَّبُ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ. وَكَانَ مَعَ الْوُحُوشِ. وَصَارَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ تَخْدِمُهُ. *
*14 وَبَعْدَ مَا أُسْلِمَ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ يَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ *
*15 وَيَقُولُ: «قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللَّهِ فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ». *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـــ+ـــن*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​ 

 *1  ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ.
2 فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً. 
3 فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزاً». 
4 فَأَجَابَ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». 
5 ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ 
6 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 
7 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ». 
8 ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا 
9 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي». 
10 حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 
11 ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ. *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـــ+ـــن*
( متى 4 : 1 - 11 )​


----------



## قمر النهار (9 مارس 2009)

*من مزامير ابينا داود النبى 
بركاته تكون معانا جميعا امين
المزمور الثانى والاربعون من قرئاتى اليوميه

كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه هكذا تشتاق نفسى اليك ياالله
عطشت نفسى الى الله الى الاله الحى متى اجىء واتراءى قدام الله ؟ صارت دموعى خبزا نهارا وليلا
اذ قيل لى كل يوم اين الهك ؟
هذه اذكرها فأسكب نفسى على لانى كنت امر مع الجماع اتدرج معهم الى بيت الله بصوت ترنم وحمد
جمهور معيد لماذا انت منحنيه يانفسى ؟ ولماذا تئنين فى ؟ ارتجى الله لانى بعد احمده لاجل خلاص وجهه

هللويا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (14 مارس 2009)

_*الله مرسية اوى على الايات دى ربنا يبارك عمل ايدك ​*_


----------



## ماريولينا (14 مارس 2009)

ايات جميله اوي 
وشكرا اوي علي مجهودك الرائع وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
استطيع كل شئ في المسيح الذي يقويني


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 مارس 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> *لماذا انت منحنيه يانفسى ؟ ولماذا تئنين فى ؟ ارتجى الله لانى بعد احمده لاجل خلاص وجهه*​


*ميرسى بجد على الآيات المعزية دى*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 مارس 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير *​*11**وَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ كَانَ لَهُ ابْنَانِ**. *
*12 **فَقَالَ أَصْغَرُهُمَا**لأَبِيهِ: يَا أَبِي أَعْطِنِي الْقِسْمَ الَّذِي يُصِيبُنِي مِنَ الْمَالِ**. **فَقَسَمَ لَهُمَا مَعِيشَتَهُ**. *
*13 **وَبَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْسَتْ بِكَثِيرَةٍ**جَمَعَ الاِبْنُ الأَصْغَرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَسَافَرَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ**وَهُنَاكَ بَذَّرَ مَالَهُ بِعَيْشٍ مُسْرِفٍ**. *
*14 **فَلَمَّا أَنْفَقَ كُلَّ**شَيْءٍ حَدَثَ جُوعٌ شَدِيدٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ فَابْتَدَأَ يَحْتَاجُ**. *
*15 **فَمَضَى وَالْتَصَقَ بِوَاحِدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ فَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى**حُقُولِهِ لِيَرْعَى خَنَازِيرَ**. *
*16 **وَكَانَ يَشْتَهِي أَنْ يَمْلَأَ بَطْنَهُ**مِنَ الْخُرْنُوبِ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْخَنَازِيرُ تَأْكُلُهُ فَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ**أَحَدٌ**. *
*17 **فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي**يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً**! *
*18 **أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ**إِلَى أَبِي وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ*
*19 **وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. اِجْعَلْنِي**كَأَحَدِ أَجْرَاكَ**. *
*20 **فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ**يَزَلْ بَعِيداً رَآهُ أَبُوهُ فَتَحَنَّنَ وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ**وَقَبَّلَهُ**. *
*21 **فَقَالَ لَهُ الاِبْنُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ**وَقُدَّامَكَ وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً**. *
*22 **فَقَالَ الأَبُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَخْرِجُوا الْحُلَّةَ الأُولَى وَأَلْبِسُوهُ**وَاجْعَلُوا خَاتَماً فِي يَدِهِ وَحِذَاءً فِي رِجْلَيْهِ*
*23 **وَقَدِّمُوا**الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ وَاذْبَحُوهُ فَنَأْكُلَ وَنَفْرَحَ*
*24 **لأَنَّ ابْنِي**هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ. فَابْتَدَأُوا**يَفْرَحُونَ**. *
*25 **وَكَانَ ابْنُهُ الأَكْبَرُ فِي الْحَقْلِ. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ**وَقَرُبَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ سَمِعَ صَوْتَ آلاَتِ طَرَبٍ وَرَقْصاً*
*26 **فَدَعَا**وَاحِداً مِنَ الْغِلْمَانِ وَسَأَلَهُ: مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هَذَا؟*
*27 **فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَخُوكَ جَاءَ فَذَبَحَ أَبُوكَ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ لأَنَّهُ**قَبِلَهُ سَالِماً**. *
*28 **فَغَضِبَ وَلَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ. فَخَرَجَ أَبُوهُ**يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ**. *
*29 **فَقَالَ لأَبِيهِ: هَا أَنَا أَخْدِمُكَ سِنِينَ هَذَا**عَدَدُهَا وَقَطُّ لَمْ أَتَجَاوَزْ وَصِيَّتَكَ وَجَدْياً لَمْ تُعْطِنِي قَطُّ**لأَفْرَحَ مَعَ أَصْدِقَائِي**. *
*30 **وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ ابْنُكَ هَذَا الَّذِي**أَكَلَ مَعِيشَتَكَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِي ذَبَحْتَ لَهُ الْعِجْلَ الْمُسَمَّنَ**. *
*31 **فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا بُنَيَّ أَنْتَ مَعِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ وَكُلُّ مَا لِي فَهُوَ**لَكَ**. *
*32 **وَلَكِنْ كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَفْرَحَ وَنُسَرَّ لأَنَّ أَخَاكَ**هَذَا كَانَ مَيِّتاً فَعَاشَ وَكَانَ ضَالاًّ فَوُجِدَ**».*
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـــن*
*( لو 15 : 11 - 32 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (22 مارس 2009)

*الخدمة غير متوقفة ولكنها اقتصرت فقط على أناجيل آحاد الصوم لحين انتهاء فترة الصوم الكبير*
*كل عام وحضراتكم بخير*​


*(¯`v´¯)*
*`*.¸.*´*
*¸.•´¸.•*¨) ¸.•*¨)*
*(¸.•´ (¸.•´ .•´ ¸¸.•¨¯`•.*




*من **إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*


*1 **فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ **يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا** - *
*2 **مَعَ أَنَّ **يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعَمِّدُ بَلْ تلاَمِيذُهُ** - *
*3 **تَرَكَ **الْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ**. *
*4 **وَكَانَ لاَ بُدَّ لَهُ **أَنْ يَجْتَازَ السَّامِرَةَ**. *
*5 **فَأَتَى إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ **يُقَالُ لَهَا سُوخَارُ بِقُرْبِ الضَّيْعَةِ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا يَعْقُوبُ **لِيُوسُفَ ابْنِهِ **. *
*6 **وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ . فَإِذْ كَانَ **يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ جَلَسَ هَكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ وَكَانَ نَحْوَ**السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ**. *
*7 **فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ **لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ**» - *
*8 **لأَنَّ **تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً**. *
*9 **فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي **لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ **الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ**. *
*10 **أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ **كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي **لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً **». *
*11 **قَالَتْ **لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ**أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟*
*12 **أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا**يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ **وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟**» *
*13 **أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ**يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً**. *
*14 **وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ **أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ**فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ**». *
*15 **قَالَتْ لَهُ **الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ**آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ**». *
*16 **قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي **زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا **» *
*17 **أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي**زَوْجٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ*
*18 **لأَنَّهُ **كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ وَالَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ. هَذَا**قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ**». *
*19 **قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ **نَبِيٌّ **! *
*20 **آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ**إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ **». *
*21 **قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ **لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ**. *
*22 **أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا**نَعْلَمُ - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ **. *
*23 **وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي **سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ**بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ**. *
*24 **اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ**يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا**». *
*25 **قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ **أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ **يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ**». *
*26 **قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي **أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ**». *
*27 **وَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ جَاءَ تلاَمِيذُهُ وَكَانُوا**يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ**: **مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ أَوْ لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا**. *
*28 **فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ**جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ**: *
*29 «**هَلُمُّوا **انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ**الْمَسِيحُ؟**». *
*30 **فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ**. *
*31 **وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ كُلْ**» *
*32 **فَقَالَ **لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لِي طَعَامٌ لِآكُلَ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ**». *
*33 **فَقَالَ التّلاَمِيذُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً أَتَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ **لِيَأْكُلَ؟**» *
*34 **قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ **الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ**. *
*35 **أَمَا تَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ**يَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْحَصَادُ؟ هَا أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ**: **ارْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْحُقُولَ إِنَّهَا قَدِ ابْيَضَّتْ **لِلْحَصَادِ**. *
*36 **وَالْحَاصِدُ يَأْخُذُ أُجْرَةً وَيَجْمَعُ ثَمَراً**لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَفْرَحَ الزَّارِعُ وَالْحَاصِدُ مَعاً**. *
*37 **لأَنَّهُ فِي هَذَا يَصْدُقُ الْقَوْلُ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً يَزْرَعُ وَآخَرَ يَحْصُدُ**. *
*38 **أَنَا أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ لِتَحْصُدُوا مَا لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ. آخَرُونَ **تَعِبُوا وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ دَخَلْتُمْ عَلَى تَعَبِهِمْ**». *
*39 **فَآمَنَ بِهِ مِنْ **تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ**الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ: «قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ**». *
*40 **فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ السَّامِرِيُّونَ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ عِنْدَهُ مْ**فَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ يَوْمَيْنِ**. *
*41 **فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدّاً بِسَبَبِ **كلاَمِهِ**. *
*42 **وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ **كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ**بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ**». *



*(¯`v´¯)*
*`*.¸.*´*
*¸.•´¸.•*¨) ¸.•*¨)*
*(¸.•´ (¸.•´ .•´ ¸¸.•¨¯`•.*​



*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـــن*​


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (27 مارس 2009)

*:kap:ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع الذى يجعلنا نتعايش مع ترتيب قراءات آحاد الصوم الكبير  *


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 مارس 2009)

سامح فوكيه نجيب قال:


> *:kap:ربنا يبارك مجهودك الرائع الذى يجعلنا نتعايش مع ترتيب قراءات آحاد الصوم الكبير *


*ميرسي على اهتمامك*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 مارس 2009)

*(( إنجيل أحد المخلع ))*
*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 

*1**وَبَعْدَ هَذَا كَانَ عِيدٌ لِلْيَهُودِ فَصَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. *
*2 وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ عِنْدَ بَابِ الضَّأْنِ بِرْكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «بَيْتُ حِسْدَا» لَهَا خَمْسَةُ أَرْوِقَةٍ. *
*3 فِي هَذِهِ كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً جُمْهُورٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ مَرْضَى وَعُمْيٍ وَعُرْجٍ وَعُسْمٍ يَتَوَقَّعُونَ تَحْرِيكَ الْمَاءِ. *
*4 لأَنَّ ملاَكاً كَانَ يَنْزِلُ أَحْيَاناً فِي الْبِرْكَةِ وَيُحَرِّكُ الْمَاءَ. فَمَنْ نَزَلَ أَوَّلاً بَعْدَ تَحْرِيكِ الْمَاءِ كَانَ يَبْرَأُ مِنْ أَيِّ مَرَضٍ اعْتَرَاهُ. *
*5 وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثلاَثِينَ سَنَةً. *
*6 هَذَا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ مُضْطَجِعاً وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ لَهُ زَمَاناً كَثِيراً فَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟» *
*7 أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ. بَلْ بَيْنَمَا أَنَا آتٍ يَنْزِلُ قُدَّامِي آخَرُ». *
*8 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قُمِ. احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». *
*9 فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى. وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ سَبْتٌ. *
*10 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ لِلَّذِي شُفِيَ: «إِنَّهُ سَبْتٌ! لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَحْمِلَ سَرِيرَكَ». *
*11 أَجَابَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَنِي هُوَ قَالَ لِي احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ». *
*12 فَسَأَلُوهُ: «مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي قَالَ لَكَ احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟». *
*13 أَمَّا الَّذِي شُفِيَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ هُوَ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ اعْتَزَلَ إِذْ كَانَ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ جَمْعٌ. *
*14 بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ وَجَدَهُ يَسُوعُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَا أَنْتَ قَدْ بَرِئْتَ فلاَ تُخْطِئْ أَيْضاً لِئَلَّا يَكُونَ لَكَ أَشَرُّ». *
*15 فَمَضَى الإِنْسَانُ وَأَخْبَرَ الْيَهُودَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الَّذِي أَبْرَأَهُ. *
*16 وَلِهَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْرُدُونَ يَسُوعَ وَيَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ عَمِلَ هَذَا فِي سَبْتٍ. *
*17 فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ». *
*18 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ. *​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو5 : 1 - 18 )*​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (29 مارس 2009)

ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب 
بجد مجهود رائع


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2009)

مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب
> بجد مجهود رائع


*وانتى طيبة يا مارلين *
*ميرسي اوى على متابعتك*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 أبريل 2009)

*(( إنجيل أحد المولود أعمــى ))*
*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ*
*2 **فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟  **» *
*3 **أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَأَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ**. *
*4 **يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ **. *
*5 **مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ **». *
*6 **قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى **. *
*7 **وَقَالَ لَهُ: « اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً **. *
*8 **فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا : « أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي ؟ **» *
*9 **آخَرُونَ قَالُوا : « هَذَا هُوَ » . وَآخَرُونَ : « إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: « إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ **» . *
*10 **فَقَالُوا لَهُ: « كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ ؟ **» *
*11 **أَجَابَ: « إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ . فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ **» . *
*12 **فَقَالُوا لَهُ: « أَيْنَ ذَاكَ ؟ » قَالَ : « لاَ أَعْلَمُ **» . *
*13 **فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى **. *
*14 **وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ **. *
*15 **فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ **». *
*16 **فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: « هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا : « كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟ » وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ **. *
*17 **قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: « مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: « إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ **». *
*18 **فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ **. *
*19 **فَسَأَلُوهُمَا: « أَهَذَا ابْنُكُمَا الَّذِي تَقُولاَنِ إِنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى ؟ فَكَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ ؟ **» *
*20 **أَجَابَهُمْ أَبَوَاهُ: « نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا ابْنُنَا وَأَنَّهُ وُلِدَ أَعْمَى*
*21 **وَأَمَّا كَيْفَ يُبْصِرُ الآنَ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. أَوْ مَنْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ فلاَ نَعْلَمُ. هُوَ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ . اسْأَلُوهُ فَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ **». *
*22 **قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هَذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ **. *
*23 **لِذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ : « إِنَّهُ كَامِلُ السِّنِّ اسْأَلُوهُ **». *
*24 **فَدَعَوْا ثَانِيَةً الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي كَانَ أَعْمَى وَقَالُوا لَهُ : «أَعْطِ مَجْداً لِلَّهِ. نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ خَاطِئٌ **». *
*25 **فَأَجَابَ: « أَخَاطِئٌ هُوَ ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. إِنَّمَا أَعْلَمُ شَيْئاً وَاحِداً: أَنِّي كُنْتُ أَعْمَى وَالآنَ أُبْصِرُ **». *
*26 **فَقَالُوا لَهُ أَيْضاً: « مَاذَا صَنَعَ بِكَ؟ كَيْفَ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ ؟ **» *
*27 **أَجَابَهُمْ: « قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا . لِمَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْمَعُواأَيْضاً ؟ أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصِيرُوا  لَهُ تلاَمِيذَ ؟ **» *
*28 **فَشَتَمُوهُ وَقَالُوا: « أَنْتَ تِلْمِيذُ ذَاكَ وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِنَّنَا تلاَمِيذُ مُوسَى **. *
*29 **نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مُوسَى كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَمَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ **». *
*30 **أَجَابَ الرَّجُلُ: «إِنَّ فِي هَذَا عَجَباً ! إِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَقَدْ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيَّ **. *
*31 **وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِلْخُطَاةِ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَتَّقِي اللَّهَ وَيَفْعَلُ مَشِيئَتَهُ فَلِهَذَا يَسْمَعُ**. *
*32 **مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ لَمْ يُسْمَعْ أَنَّ أَحَداً فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْ مَوْلُودٍأَعْمَى **. *
*33 **لَوْ لَمْ يَكُنْ هَذَا مِنَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ شَيْئاً **». *
*34 **قَالُوا لَهُ: «فِي الْخَطَايَا وُلِدْتَ أَنْتَ بِجُمْلَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ تُعَلِّمُنَا !» فَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً **. *
*35 **فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ ؟ **» *
*36 **أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟**» *
*37 **فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : « قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ **». *
*38 **فَقَالَ: « أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ**. *
*39 **فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ : « لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هَذَا الْعَالَمِ حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَيَعْمَى الَّذِينَ يُبْصِرُونَ **». *
*40 **فَسَمِعَ هَذَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَلَعَلَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً عُمْيَانٌ ؟ **» *
*41 **قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ عُمْيَاناً لَمَا كَانَتْ لَكُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ. وَلَكِنِ الآنَ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّنَانُبْصِرُ فَخَطِيَّتُكُمْ بَاقِيَةٌ ».*
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو9 : 1 - 41 )*​


----------



## asdmeme (5 أبريل 2009)

نعمه وسلام من ربنا يسوع المسيح اخونى اعضاء الموقع اشكركم جميعا على توصيل كلمة الله للجميع بارك الله فيكم   ميمي لطفى


----------



## أَمَة (7 أبريل 2009)

asdmeme قال:


> نعمه وسلام من ربنا يسوع المسيح اخونى اعضاء الموقع اشكركم جميعا على توصيل كلمة الله للجميع بارك الله فيكم ميمي لطفى


 


أهلا وسهلا بك يا ميمي في المنتدى
وشكرا على مرورك على قسم المرشد الروحي
ان شاء يكون لك فيه بركة

يا ريت انك تقدمي نفسك للأعضاء 
في ممتدى الترحيب والتعارف 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=4​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 أبريل 2009)

*+++((( أناجيل أحد الشعانين )))+++*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنــــــا مــار يوحنـــــا البشير*
*التلميـــذ الطــاهر بـــركاتـــه على جميعنــــــا*​

*35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. *
*36 وَلَكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. *
*37 كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً. *
*38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. *
*39 وَهَذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئاً بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. *
*40 لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الاِبْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ». *
*41 فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ». *
*42 وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ. فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هَذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟» *
*43 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ. *
*44 لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ. *
*45 إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: وَيَكُونُ الْجَمِيعُ مُتَعَلِّمِينَ مِنَ اللَّهِ. فَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ مِنَ الآبِ وَتَعَلَّمَ يُقْبِلُ إِلَيَّ.*​

*والمجــــد لله دائمـــاً*
*(( يو 6 : 35 - 45 ))*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنــــــا مــار يوحنـــــا البشير
التلميـــذ الطــاهر بـــركاتـــه على جميعنــــــا*​
*39 قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ. 
40 فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هَذَا الْكلاَمَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ النَّبِيُّ». 
41 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ». وَآخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَأْتِي؟ 
42 أَلَمْ يَقُلِ الْكِتَابُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ وَمِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ دَاوُدُ فِيهَا يَأْتِي الْمَسِيحُ؟»*
*
*​*
**والمجــــد لله دائمـــاً
(( يو 7 : 39 - 42 ))*​


----------



## love_marena (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

love_marena قال:


> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يعوض تعبك


* ميرسي على مرورك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*12 ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». *
*13 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ: «أَنْتَ تَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِكَ. شَهَادَتُكَ لَيْسَتْ حَقّاً». *
*14 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْهَدُ لِنَفْسِي فَشَهَادَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَتَيْتُ وَإِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فلاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ آتِي وَلاَ إِلَى أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ. *
*15 أَنْتُمْ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ تَدِينُونَ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ أَدِينُ أَحَداً. *
*16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌّ لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8 : 12 - 16 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*23 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: « أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. 
24 فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ». 
25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «مَنْ أَنْتَ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مِنَ الْبَدْءِ مَا أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِهِ. 
26 إِنَّ لِي أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ وَأَحْكُمُ بِهَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ لَكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ. وَأَنَا مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْهُ فَهَذَا أَقُولُهُ لِلْعَالَمِ».*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8 : 23 - 26 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*
​*28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي. 
29 وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ». 
30 وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ.*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8 : 28 - 30 )*​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*1 فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا - 
2 مَعَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ نَفْسَهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُعَمِّدُ بَلْ تلاَمِيذُهُ - 
3 تَرَكَ الْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَمَضَى أَيْضاً إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 
4 وَكَانَ لاَ بُدَّ لَهُ أَنْ يَجْتَازَ السَّامِرَةَ. 
5 فَأَتَى إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ يُقَالُ لَهَا سُوخَارُ بِقُرْبِ الضَّيْعَةِ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا يَعْقُوبُ لِيُوسُفَ ابْنِهِ. 
6 وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ بِئْرُ يَعْقُوبَ. فَإِذْ كَانَ يَسُوعُ قَدْ تَعِبَ مِنَ السَّفَرِ جَلَسَ هَكَذَا عَلَى الْبِئْرِ وَكَانَ نَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ. 
7 فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ مِنَ السَّامِرَةِ لِتَسْتَقِيَ مَاءً فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ» - 
8 لأَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ كَانُوا قَدْ مَضَوْا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ لِيَبْتَاعُوا طَعَاماً. 
9 فَقَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ السَّامِرِيَّةُ: «كَيْفَ تَطْلُبُ مِنِّي لِتَشْرَبَ وَأَنْتَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَأَنَا امْرَأَةٌ سَامِرِيَّةٌ؟» لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ لاَ يُعَامِلُونَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ. 
10 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتِ تَعْلَمِينَ عَطِيَّةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَقُولُ لَكِ أَعْطِينِي لأَشْرَبَ لَطَلَبْتِ أَنْتِ مِنْهُ فَأَعْطَاكِ مَاءً حَيّاً». 
11 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لاَ دَلْوَ لَكَ وَالْبِئْرُ عَمِيقَةٌ. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَكَ الْمَاءُ الْحَيُّ؟ 
12 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا يَعْقُوبَ الَّذِي أَعْطَانَا الْبِئْرَ وَشَرِبَ مِنْهَا هُوَ وَبَنُوهُ وَمَوَاشِيهِ؟» 
13 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنْ هَذَا الْمَاءِ يَعْطَشُ أَيْضاً. 
14 وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». 
15 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَعْطِنِي هَذَا الْمَاءَ لِكَيْ لاَ أَعْطَشَ وَلاَ آتِيَ إِلَى هُنَا لأَسْتَقِيَ». 
16 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» 
17 أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ». قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ 
18 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ وَالَّذِي لَكِ الآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ. هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». 
19 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ! 
20 آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ». 
21 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. 
22 أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. 
23 وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ. 
24 اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». 
25 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 
26 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ». 
27 وَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ جَاءَ تلاَمِيذُهُ وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ أَوْ لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا. 
28 فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ: 
29 «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟». 
30 فَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ. 
31 وَفِي أَثْنَاءِ ذَلِكَ سَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ كُلْ» 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا لِي طَعَامٌ لِآكُلَ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ». 
33 فَقَالَ التّلاَمِيذُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً أَتَاهُ بِشَيْءٍ لِيَأْكُلَ؟» 
34 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ. 
35 أَمَا تَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ يَكُونُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْحَصَادُ؟ هَا أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: ارْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْحُقُولَ إِنَّهَا قَدِ ابْيَضَّتْ لِلْحَصَادِ. 
36 وَالْحَاصِدُ يَأْخُذُ أُجْرَةً وَيَجْمَعُ ثَمَراً لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ لِكَيْ يَفْرَحَ الزَّارِعُ وَالْحَاصِدُ مَعاً. 
37 لأَنَّهُ فِي هَذَا يَصْدُقُ الْقَوْلُ: إِنَّ وَاحِداً يَزْرَعُ وَآخَرَ يَحْصُدُ. 
38 أَنَا أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ لِتَحْصُدُوا مَا لَمْ تَتْعَبُوا فِيهِ. آخَرُونَ تَعِبُوا وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ دَخَلْتُمْ عَلَى تَعَبِهِمْ». 
39 فَآمَنَ بِهِ مِنْ تِلْكَ الْمَدِينَةِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ السَّامِرِيِّينَ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِ الْمَرْأَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَشْهَدُ أَنَّهُ: «قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ». 
40 فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ السَّامِرِيُّونَ سَأَلُوهُ أَنْ يَمْكُثَ عِنْدَهُمْ فَمَكَثَ هُنَاكَ يَوْمَيْنِ. 
41 فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدّاً بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِهِ. 
42 وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ».*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 4 : 1 - 42 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*39 أَجَابُوا: «أَبُونَا هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كُنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَكُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ! 
40 وَلَكِنَّكُمُ الآنَ تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي وَأَنَا إِنْسَانٌ قَدْ كَلَّمَكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي سَمِعَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ. هَذَا لَمْ يَعْمَلْهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ. 
41 أَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ أَعْمَالَ أَبِيكُمْ». فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُولَدْ مِنْ زِناً. لَنَا أَبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ». 
42 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لَوْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَبَاكُمْ لَكُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي لأَنِّي خَرَجْتُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأَتَيْتُ. لأَنِّي لَمْ آتِ مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ ذَاكَ أَرْسَلَنِي.*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8 : 39 - 42 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*51** اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «الآنَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ بِكَ شَيْطَاناً. قَدْ مَاتَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ وَأَنْتَ تَقُولُ: «إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي فَلَنْ يَذُوقَ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
53 أَلَعَلَّكَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ أَبِينَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ الَّذِي مَاتَ. وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ مَاتُوا. مَنْ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ؟» 
54 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ.*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8 : 51 - 55 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*14 وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْعِيدُ قَدِ انْتَصَفَ صَعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ. 
15 فَتَعَجَّبَ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ هَذَا يَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَتَعَلَّمْ؟» 
16 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
17 إِنْ شَاءَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتَهُ يَعْرِفُ التَّعْلِيمَ هَلْ هُوَ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَمْ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا مِنْ نَفْسِي. 
18 مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ نَفْسِهِ وَأَمَّا مَنْ يَطْلُبُ مَجْدَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ فَهُوَ صَادِقٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ظُلْمٌ. 
19 أَلَيْسَ مُوسَى قَدْ أَعْطَاكُمُ النَّامُوسَ؟ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَعْمَلُ النَّامُوسَ! لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ تَقْتُلُونِي؟» 
20 أَجَابَ الْجَمْعُ: «بِكَ شَيْطَانٌ. مَنْ يَطْلُبُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ؟» 
21 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهُمْ: «عَمَلاً وَاحِداً عَمِلْتُ فَتَتَعَجَّبُونَ جَمِيعاً. 
22 لِهَذَا أَعْطَاكُمْ مُوسَى الْخِتَانَ لَيْسَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ مُوسَى بَلْ مِنَ الآبَاءِ. فَفِي السَّبْتِ تَخْتِنُونَ الإِنْسَانَ. 
23 فَإِنْ كَانَ الإِنْسَانُ يَقْبَلُ الْخِتَانَ فِي السَّبْتِ لِئَلَّا يُنْقَضَ نَامُوسُ مُوسَى أَفَتَسْخَطُونَ عَلَيَّ لأَنِّي شَفَيْتُ إِنْسَاناً كُلَّهُ فِي السَّبْتِ؟ 
24 لاَ تَحْكُمُوا حَسَبَ الظَّاهِرِ بَلِ احْكُمُوا حُكْماً عَادِلاً». 
25 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ؟ 
26 وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَاراً وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئاً! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِيناً أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقّاً؟ 
27 وَلَكِنَّ هَذَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ». 
28 فَنَادَى يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «تَعْرِفُونَنِي وَتَعْرِفُونَ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنَا وَمِنْ نَفْسِي لَمْ آتِ بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ حَقٌّ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. 
29 أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ لأَنِّي مِنْهُ وَهُوَ أَرْسَلَنِي».* 

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 7 : 14 -  29)*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*5**4**أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئاً. أَبِي** هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلَهُكُمْ 
55 وَلَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَعْرِفُهُ. وَإِنْ قُلْتُ إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُهُ أَكُونُ مِثْلَكُمْ كَاذِباً لَكِنِّي أَعْرِفُهُ وَأَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهُ. 
56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ». 
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟» 
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ». 
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا.*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 8  : 54 - 59 )*​


----------



## love_marena (14 مايو 2009)

انا بجد بشكركم جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 مايو 2009)

love_marena قال:


> انا بجد بشكركم جدااااااااااااااااااااا


*ميرسي اوى على مرورك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآبِ فَمَنْ يَأْكُلْنِي فَهُوَ يَحْيَا بِي. 
58 هَذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. لَيْسَ كَمَا أَكَلَ آبَاؤُكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَمَاتُوا. مَنْ يَأْكُلْ هَذَا الْخُبْزَ فَإِنَّهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ». 
59 قَالَ هَذَا فِي الْمَجْمَعِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. 
60 فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِذْ سَمِعُوا: «إِنَّ هَذَا الْكلاَمَ صَعْبٌ! مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ؟» 
61 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّ تلاَمِيذَهُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَى هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَهَذَا يُعْثِرُكُمْ؟ 
62 فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِداً إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً! 
63 اَلرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي. أَمَّا الْجَسَدُ فلاَ يُفِيدُ شَيْئاً. اَلْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ 
64 وَلَكِنْ مِنْكُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ». لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ عَلِمَ مَنْ هُمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَمَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ. 
65 فَقَالَ: «لِهَذَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَ مِنْ أَبِي». 
66 مِنْ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ. 
67 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟» 
68 فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ 
69 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 6 : 57 - 69 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (17 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*2**5**وَحَدَثَتْ مُبَاحَثَةٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِ يُوحَنَّا مَعَ يَهُودٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ التَّطْهِيرِ.** 
26 فَجَاءُوا إِلَى يُوحَنَّا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هُوَذَا الَّذِي كَانَ مَعَكَ فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ الَّذِي أَنْتَ قَدْ شَهِدْتَ لَهُ هُوَ يُعَمِّدُ وَالْجَمِيعُ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْهِ» 
27 فَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «لاَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئاً إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 
28 أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ. 
29 مَنْ لَهُ الْعَرُوسُ فَهُوَ الْعَرِيسُ وَأَمَّا صَدِيقُ الْعَرِيسِ الَّذِي يَقِفُ وَيَسْمَعُهُ فَيَفْرَحُ فَرَحاً مِنْ أَجْلِ صَوْتِ الْعَرِيسِ. إِذاً فَرَحِي هَذَا قَدْ كَمَلَ. 
30 يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَزِيدُ وَأَنِّي أَنَا أَنْقُصُ*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 3 : 25 - 30 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*44 أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَبٍ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَشَهَوَاتِ أَبِيكُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَعْمَلُوا. ذَاكَ كَانَ قَتَّالاً لِلنَّاسِ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَقٌّ. مَتَى تَكَلَّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ فَإِنَّمَا يَتَكَلَّمُ مِمَّا لَهُ لأَنَّهُ كَذَّابٌ وَأَبُو الْكَذَّابِ. 
45 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَلأَنِّي أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
46 مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ الْحَقَّ فَلِمَاذَا لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِي؟ 
47 اَلَّذِي مِنَ اللَّهِ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمَ اللَّهِ. لِذَلِكَ أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ». 
48 فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ: «أَلَسْنَا نَقُولُ حَسَناً إِنَّكَ سَامِرِيٌّ وَبِكَ شَيْطَانٌ؟»*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 12 : 44 - 48 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*18 كَمَا أَرْسَلْتَنِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَرْسَلْتُهُمْ أَنَا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ 
19 وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أُقَدِّسُ أَنَا ذَاتِي لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً مُقَدَّسِينَ فِي الْحَقِّ. 
20 «وَلَسْتُ أَسْأَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ هَؤُلاَءِ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً مِنْ أَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي بِكلاَمِهِمْ 
21 لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِداً كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً فِينَا لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 17 : 18 - 21 )*​


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2009)

*أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاي*

*بس بجد ربنا هو الوحيد اللي قادر يعوضك عن خدمتك الحلوة دي*

*ربنا يباركك ويزيدك كل نعمة وحكمة*

*والى الأمااااااااااااام دايماااا وأستمري*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​
*21 اَلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ وَصَايَايَ وَيَحْفَظُهَا فَهُوَ الَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي وَالَّذِي يُحِبُّنِي يُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَأَنَا أُحِبُّهُ وَأُظْهِرُ لَهُ ذَاتِي». *
*22 قَالَ لَهُ يَهُوذَا لَيْسَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ: «يَا سَيِّدُ مَاذَا حَدَثَ حَتَّى إِنَّكَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ تُظْهِرَ ذَاتَكَ لَنَا وَلَيْسَ لِلْعَالَمِ؟» *
*23 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ أَحَبَّنِي أَحَدٌ يَحْفَظْ كلاَمِي وَيُحِبُّهُ أَبِي وَإِلَيْهِ نَأْتِي وَعِنْدَهُ نَصْنَعُ مَنْزِلاً. *
*24 اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كلاَمِي. وَالْكلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.*
*25 بِهَذَا كَلَّمْتُكُمْ وَأَنَا عِنْدَكُمْ*


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 14 : 21 - 25 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (23 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *أنا مش عارف أشكرك أزاي*​
> 
> *بس بجد ربنا هو الوحيد اللي قادر يعوضك عن خدمتك الحلوة دي*​
> *ربنا يباركك ويزيدك كل نعمة وحكمة*​
> ...


*ميرسي خالص ليك بجد على تشجيعك*
*وانا اتمنى انها تكون فعلاً بتفيد كل الناس*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 
16 بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ». 
17 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟*
*18 فَتَسَاءَلُوا: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ عَنْهُ؟ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ بِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ». 
19 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي 
20 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. 
21 اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
22 فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. 
23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 16 : 15- 23 )*​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. *
*24 إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. *
*25 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. *
*26 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ *
*27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. *
*28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». *
*29 قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً! *
*30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». *
*31 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ *
*32 هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. *
*33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ»*



*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( يو 16 : 23 - 33 )*​


----------



## dodoz (28 مايو 2009)

*فيييييييييييين *
*أيه النهارده*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*28 فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 
29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. 
30 وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. 
31 وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ». 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ. 
33 وَمَحَبَّتُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ الْقَلْبِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْفَهْمِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ النَّفْسِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْقُدْرَةِ وَمَحَبَّةُ الْقَرِيبِ كَالنَّفْسِ هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ». 
34 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ! 
35 ثُمَّ سَأَلَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟ 
36 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 
37 فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبّاً. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ. *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن
( مر 12 : 28 - 37 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 مايو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *فيييييييييييين *​
> 
> 
> *أيه النهارده*​


​ضيفتها يا فندم ولا تزعلى​


----------



## dodoz (31 مايو 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
> 
> *التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​
> *28 فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» *
> ...


*ههههههههه*
*ميرسى *
*انتى وحشتينى كتيييييييييييييير*
*انتى جاية النهارده الكنيسة*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 مايو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى *
> *انتى وحشتينى كتيييييييييييييير*
> ...


* انتـــــــــــى أكتــــــــــر*
*أكيـــــــــــــــد هاجى علشان اشوفك *
*ومبسوطة خالص انك متابعة الموضوع ده*
*ربنا معاااكى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (31 مايو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. 
24 إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. 
25 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. 
26 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ 
27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. 
28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً! 
30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». 
31 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ 
32 هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. 
33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 16 : 23 - 33 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا
*​*
* 
*1 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلاَدَتِهِ 
2 فَسَأَلَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ: هَذَا أَمْ أَبَوَاهُ حَتَّى وُلِدَ أَعْمَى؟» 
3 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ هَذَا أَخْطَأَ وَلاَ أَبَوَاهُ لَكِنْ لِتَظْهَرَ أَعْمَالُ اللَّهِ فِيهِ. 
4 يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ أَعْمَالَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي مَا دَامَ نَهَارٌ. يَأْتِي لَيْلٌ حِينَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ. 
5 مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ». 
6 قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 
7 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ. فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً. 
8 فَالْجِيرَانُ وَالَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرَوْنَهُ قَبْلاً أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى قَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَجْلِسُ وَيَسْتَعْطِي؟» 
9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». 
10 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟» 
11 أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». 
12 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ». 
13 فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. 
14 وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. 
15 فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ». 
16 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ لَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَحْفَظُ السَّبْتَ». آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ إِنْسَانٌ خَاطِئٌ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِثْلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ؟» وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمُ انْشِقَاقٌ. 
17 قَالُوا أَيْضاً لِلأَعْمَى: «مَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ عَنْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّهُ فَتَحَ عَيْنَيْكَ؟» فَقَالَ: «إِنَّهُ نَبِيٌّ». 
18 فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقِ الْيَهُودُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْمَى فَأَبْصَرَ حَتَّى دَعَوْا أَبَوَيِ الَّذِي أَبْصَرَ.*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 15 : 1 - 18 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا
*​*
9 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ». 
10 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «كَيْفَ انْفَتَحَتْ عَيْنَاكَ؟» 
11 أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ». 
12 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ ذَاكَ؟» قَالَ: «لاَ أَعْلَمُ». 
13 فَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ بِالَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلاً أَعْمَى. 
14 وَكَانَ سَبْتٌ حِينَ صَنَعَ يَسُوعُ الطِّينَ وَفَتَحَ عَيْنَيْهِ. 
15 فَسَأَلَهُ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضاً كَيْفَ أَبْصَرَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَضَعَ طِيناً عَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَنَا أُبْصِرُ». 
*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 15 : 9 - 15 )*​


----------



## dodoz (2 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييييير*
*على المجهود الرائع ده*

































*مجيتيش ليه النهارده*
*؟؟؟*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى كتييييييييييييير*​
> 
> 
> *على المجهود الرائع ده*​
> ...


 
*ميرسي ليكى على متابعتك*
*ده أولاً *
*مجتش انهاردة علشان كنت مع الأنبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفية فى كنيسة تانية هبقى اقوللك عليها لما اشوفك وده ثانياً *
*ثالثاً بئا وده المهم*
*حضرتك انا بدى نشااااط يووووم السبت الساعة 5 والميعاد قابل للتعديل لسة هعمل مباحثات*
*بس عارفة لو مش شفتك *
*مش هقوللك بس هعمل ايه علشان الفضايح *
*يبقى كدا ده كام علشان بنسي بس *
*آه يبقى رابعاً*
*يلا روحى نامى بئا ... تصبحي على خيييير حبيبتى *
*وده يبقى خامساً *


----------



## dodoz (2 يونيو 2009)

stray sheep قال:


> *ميرسي ليكى على متابعتك*
> *ده أولاً *
> *مجتش انهاردة علشان كنت مع الأنبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفية فى كنيسة تانية هبقى اقوللك عليها لما اشوفك وده ثانياً *
> *ثالثاً بئا وده المهم*
> ...



*نشاط يوم السبت الساعة 5*
*ده مين ده الى قال كده*
*انا اول مرة اسمع ان فى نشاط يوم السبت الساعة 5*
*احنا محدش النا اى حاجة على النشاط ده*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *نشاط يوم السبت الساعة 5*
> *ده مين ده الى قال كده*
> *انا اول مرة اسمع ان فى نشاط يوم السبت الساعة 5*​
> *احنا محدش النا اى حاجة على النشاط ده*​


*قبطي يابنتى صبااااح الخييييييير*
*مش بقوللك هعمل مباحثات علشان الميعاد يتعدل ليوم السبت قبل العشية*
*بدل اللى عندكم فى الجدول*
*انا جاية انهاردة بالليل هشوووفك وهقوللك اييه معنى كلامى ده *
*اى خدمة*
*لأن مواعيدكم مش ماشية مع مواعيد شغلى يافندم فخمتى بئا *​ 
*بس على فكرة*
*كدا المنتدى كله هيحضر معانا المهرجان السنة دى  *
*ايييه الفضايح دى *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​12 «هَذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ. 
13 لَيْسَ لأَحَدٍ حُبٌّ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هَذَا أَنْ يَضَعَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ أَحِبَّائِهِ. 
14 أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. 
15 لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ لَكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي. 
16 لَيْسَ أَنْتُمُ اخْتَرْتُمُونِي بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ وَأَقَمْتُكُمْ لِتَذْهَبُوا وَتَأْتُوا بِثَمَرٍ وَيَدُومَ ثَمَرُكُمْ لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الآبُ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ بِاسْمِي.​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 15 : 12 - 16 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*17 **بِهَذَا أُوصِيكُمْ حَتَّى تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً. 
18 «إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ. 
19 لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. وَلَكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لِذَلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ. 
20 اُذْكُرُوا الْكلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كلاَمَكُمْ. 
21 لَكِنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِكُمْ هَذَا كُلَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي. 
22 لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ جِئْتُ وَكَلَّمْتُهُمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ عُذْرٌ فِي خَطِيَّتِهِمْ. 
23 اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضاً. 
24 لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي. 
25 لَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. *
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 15 : 17 - 25 )*​


----------



## girgis2 (4 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## dodoz (4 يونيو 2009)

Stray sheep قال:


> *قبطي يابنتى صبااااح الخييييييير*
> 
> *مش بقوللك هعمل مباحثات علشان الميعاد يتعدل ليوم السبت قبل العشية*
> *بدل اللى عندكم فى الجدول*
> ...


*أووووووووووووووووك*
*ماشى*
*see you later*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

dodoz قال:


> *أووووووووووووووووك*
> 
> *ماشى*
> 
> *see you later*​


*okation ya prof  *
*not so later ya3ny*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ.*



*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن*

*( يو 16 : 13 )*
*_________________*

*the English translation of this part *
*The gospel *
*according to
Saint John*​


*Howbeit when he, the Spirit of truth, is come, he will guide you into all truth: for he shall not speak of himself; but whatsoever he shall hear, that shall he speak: and he will show *
*you things to come.*​*Glorifications for our great and Holy God*
*Amen*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (11 يونيو 2009)

*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​*وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا ابْتَدَأَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يَحْنَقُونَ جِدّاً وَيُصَادِرُونَهُ عَلَى أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ*​*And as he said these things unto them, the ***ibes and the Pharisees began to urge him vehemently, and to provoke him to speak of many things:*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 11 : 53 )*
*( Luke 11 : 53 )*​ 
*________________________*​ 
*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ»*​*For the Holy Ghost shall teach you in the same hour what ye ought to say*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 12 : 12 )*
*( Luke 12:12)*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (12 يونيو 2009)

*▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​ 
*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​ 



*32 «لاَ تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ. *​
*33 بِيعُوا مَا لَكُمْ وَأَعْطُوا صَدَقَةً. اِعْمَلُوا لَكُمْ أَكْيَاساً لاَ تَفْنَى وَكَنْزاً لاَ يَنْفَدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ حَيْثُ لاَ يَقْرَبُ سَارِقٌ وَلاَ يُبْلِي سُوسٌ *
*34 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكُمْ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكُمْ أَيْضاً. *
*35 لِتَكُنْ أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مُمَنْطَقَةً وَسُرُجُكُمْ مُوقَدَةً *
*36 وَأَنْتُمْ مِثْلُ أُنَاسٍ يَنْتَظِرُونَ سَيِّدَهُمْ مَتَى يَرْجِعُ مِنَ الْعُرْسِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ وَقَرَعَ يَفْتَحُونَ لَهُ لِلْوَقْتِ. *
*37 طُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ الَّذِينَ إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ سَاهِرِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَتَمَنْطَقُ وَيُتْكِئُهُمْ وَيَتَقَدَّمُ وَيَخْدِمُهُمْ. *
*38 وَإِنْ أَتَى فِي الْهَزِيعِ الثَّانِي أَوْ أَتَى فِي الْهَزِيعِ الثَّالِثِ وَوَجَدَهُمْ هَكَذَا فَطُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ. *
*39 وَإِنَّمَا اعْلَمُوا هَذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ. *
*40 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ». *
*41 فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضاً؟» *
*42 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟ *
*43 طُوبَى لِذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ يَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا! *
*44 بِالْحَقِّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يُقِيمُهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَمْوَالِهِ*​ 
​​
*12:32 Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom. *

*12:33 Sell that ye have, and give alms; provide yourselves bags which wax not old, a treasure in the heavens that faileth not, where no thief approacheth, neither moth corrupteth. *
*12:34 For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. *
*12:35 Let your loins be girded about, and your lights burning; *
*12:36 And ye yourselves like unto men that wait for their lord, when he will return from the wedding; that when he cometh and knocketh, they may open unto him immediately. *
*12:37 Blessed are those servants, whom the lord when he cometh shall find watching: verily I say unto you, that he shall gird himself, and make them to sit down to meat, and will come forth and serve them. *
*12:38 And if he shall come in the second watch, or come in the third watch, and find them so, blessed are those servants. *
*12:39 And this know, that if the goodman of the house had known what hour the thief would come, he would have watched, and not have suffered his house to be broken through. *
*12:40 Be ye therefore ready also: for the Son of man cometh at an hour when ye think not. *
*12:41 Then Peter said unto him, Lord, speakest thou this parable unto us, or even to all? *
*12:42 And the Lord said, Who then is that faithful and wise steward, whom his lord shall make ruler over his household, to give them their portion of meat in due season? *
*12:43 Blessed is that servant, whom his lord when he cometh shall find so doing. *
*12:44 Of a truth I say unto you, that he will make him ruler over all that he *
*hath.*​*▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​ ​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*​ 
*آميــ+ـن*​ 
*( لوقا 12 : 32 - 44 )*
*( Luke 12 : 32 - 44)*​ 
*▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (13 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعن**ـا*​ 



█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​

1 وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ مُنْفَرِدِينَ. ​

2 وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ. ​ 
3 وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ. ​ 
4 فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا رَبُّ جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ هَهُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ. لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ وَلِإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ». ​ 
5 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً: «هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 
6 وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ التَّلاَمِيذُ سَقَطُوا عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَخَافُوا جِدّاً. 
7 فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَهُمْ وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا وَلاَ تَخَافُوا». 
8 فَرَفَعُوا أَعْيُنَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَحَداً إِلاَّ يَسُوعَ وَحْدَهُ. 
9 وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَداً بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ». 
10 وَسَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ: «فَلِمَاذَا يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَوَّلاً؟» 
11 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 
12 وَلَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذَلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضاً سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ». 
13 حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ. 
14 وَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ جَاثِياً لَهُ 
15 وَقَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ ارْحَمِ ابْنِي فَإِنَّهُ يُصْرَعُ وَيَتَأَلَّمُ شَدِيداً وَيَقَعُ كَثِيراً فِي النَّارِ وَكَثِيراً فِي الْمَاءِ. 
16 وَأَحْضَرْتُهُ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِكَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَشْفُوهُ». ​ 
17 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَيُّهَا الْجِيلُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ الْمُلْتَوِي إِلَى مَتَى أَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ؟ إِلَى مَتَى أَحْتَمِلُكُمْ؟ قَدِّمُوهُ إِلَيَّ هَهُنَا!»

​ 





​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█





*And after six days Jesus taketh Peter, James, and John his brother, and bringeth them up into an high mountain apart,*​ 

*And was transfigured before them: and his face did shine as the sun, and his raiment was white as the light.*​ 

*And, behold, there appeared unto them Moses and Elias talking with him.*​ 

*Then answered Peter, and said unto Jesus, Lord, it is good for us to be here: if thou wilt, let us make here three tabernacles; one for thee, and one for Moses, and one for Elias.*​ 

*While he yet spake, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them: and behold a voice out of the cloud, which said, This is my beloved Son, in whom I am well pleased; hear ye him.*​ 

*And when the disciples heard it, they fell on their face, and were sore afraid.*​ 

*And Jesus came and touched them, and said, Arise, and be not afraid.*​ 

*And when they had lifted up their eyes, they saw no man, save Jesus only.*​ 

*And as they came down from the mountain, Jesus charged them, saying, Tell the vision to no man, until the Son of man be risen again from the dead.*​ 

*And his disciples asked him, saying, Why then say the ***ibes that Elias must first come?*​ 

*And Jesus answered and said unto them, Elias truly shall first come, and restore all things.*​ 

*But I say unto you, That Elias is come already, and they knew him not, but have done unto him whatsoever they listed. Likewise shall also the Son of man suffer of them.*​ 

*Then the disciples understood that he spake unto them of John the *
*Baptist.*​ 

​ 



█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( متى 17 : 1 - 13 )*
*( Mathew 13 : 1- 17 )*​ 
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█



*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعن**ـا*





█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​*1 وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي مَوْضِعٍ لَمَّا فَرَغَ قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَا رَبُّ عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَمَا عَلَّمَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضاً تَلاَمِيذَهُ». 
2 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَتَى صَلَّيْتُمْ فَقُولُوا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
3 خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ 
4 وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ أَيْضاً نَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُذْنِبُ إِلَيْنَا وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ». 
5 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يَكُونُ لَهُ صَدِيقٌ وَيَمْضِي إِلَيْهِ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ وَيَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا صَدِيقُ أَقْرِضْنِي ثَلاَثَةَ أَرْغِفَةٍ 
6 لأَنَّ صَدِيقاً لِي جَاءَنِي مِنْ سَفَرٍ وَلَيْسَ لِي مَا أُقَدِّمُ لَهُ. 
7 فَيُجِيبَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ وَيَقُولَ: لاَ تُزْعِجْنِي! اَلْبَابُ مُغْلَقٌ الآنَ وَأَوْلاَدِي مَعِي فِي الْفِرَاشِ. لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَقُومَ وَأُعْطِيَكَ. 
8 أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: وَإِنْ كَانَ لاَ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ لِكَوْنِهِ صَدِيقَهُ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ لَجَاجَتِهِ يَقُومُ وَيُعْطِيهِ قَدْرَ مَا يَحْتَاجُ. 
9 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 
10 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ. 
11 فَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ وَهُوَ أَبٌ يَسْأَلُهُ ابْنُهُ خُبْزاً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَجَراً؟ أَوْ سَمَكَةً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَّةً بَدَلَ السَّمَكَةِ؟ 
12 أَوْ إِذَا سَأَلَهُ بَيْضَةً أَفَيُعْطِيهِ عَقْرَباً؟ 
13 فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ تَعْرِفُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوا أَوْلاَدَكُمْ عَطَايَا جَيِّدَةً فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ الآبُ الَّذِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِي الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لِلَّذِينَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ».*​​         █▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​​​​*And it came to pass, that, as he was praying in a certain place, when he ceased, one of his disciples said unto him, Lord, teach us to pray, as John also taught his disciples.*​*And he said unto them, When ye pray, say, Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done, as in heaven, so in earth.*​*Give us day by day our daily bread.*​*And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil.*​*And he said unto them, Which of you shall have a friend, and shall go unto him at midnight, and say unto him, Friend, lend me three loaves;*​*For a friend of mine in his journey is come to me, and I have nothing to set before him?*​*And he from within shall answer and say, Trouble me not: the door is now shut, and my children are with me in bed; I cannot rise and give thee.*​*I say unto you, Though he will not rise and give him, because he is his friend, yet because of his importunity he will rise and give him as many as he needeth.*​*And I say unto you, Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you.*​*For every one that asketh receiveth; and he that seeketh findeth; and to him that knocketh it shall be opened.*​*If a son shall ask bread of any of you that is a father, will he give him a stone? or if he ask a fish, will he for a fish give him a serpent?*​*Or if he shall ask an egg, will he offer him a scorpion?*​*If ye then, being evil, know how to give good gifts unto your children: how much more shall your heavenly Father give the Holy Spirit to them that ask him?*​​​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 11 : 1 - 13 )*
*( Luke 11 : 1 - 13 )*

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 


*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارمتـــى البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعن**ـا*​ 




█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​*13 وَزَرُبَّابِلُ وَلَدَ أَبِيهُودَ. وَأَبِيهُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيَاقِيمَ. وَأَلِيَاقِيمُ وَلَدَ عَازُورَ. *​ 
*14 وَعَازُورُ وَلَدَ صَادُوقَ. وَصَادُوقُ وَلَدَ أَخِيمَ. وَأَخِيمُ وَلَدَ أَلِيُودَ. *
*15 وَأَلِيُودُ وَلَدَ أَلِيعَازَرَ. وَأَلِيعَازَرُ وَلَدَ مَتَّانَ. وَمَتَّانُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. *
*16 وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ. *
*17 فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً. *
*18 أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هَكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *
*19 فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارّاً وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرّاً. *
*20 وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. *
*21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». *
*22 وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: *
*23 «هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا).*​​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*And when they were departed, behold, the angel of the Lord appeareth to Joseph in a dream, saying, Arise, and take the young child and his mother, and flee into Egypt, and be thou there until I bring thee word: for Herod will seek the young child to destroy him.*​

​
*When he arose, he took the young child and his mother by night, and departed into Egypt:*​ ​*And was there until the death of Herod: that it might be fulfilled which was spoken of the Lord by the prophet, saying, Out of Egypt have I called my son.*​ ​*Then Herod, when he saw that he was mocked of the wise men, was exceeding wroth, and sent forth, and slew all the children that were in Bethlehem, and in all the coasts thereof, from two years old and under, according to the time which he had diligently inquired of the wise men.*​ ​*Then was fulfilled that which was spoken by Jeremy the prophet, saying,*​ ​*In Rama was there a voice heard, lamentation, and weeping, and great mourning, Rachel weeping for her children, and would not be comforted, because they are not.*​ ​*But when Herod was dead, behold, an angel of the Lord appeareth in a dream to Joseph in Egypt,*​ ​*Saying, Arise, and take the young child and his mother, and go into the land of Israel: for they are dead which sought the young child's life.*​ ​*And he arose, and took the young child and his mother, and came into the land of Israel.*​ ​*But when he heard that Archelaus did reign in Judaea in the room of his father Herod, he was afraid to go thither: notwithstanding, being warned of God in a dream, he turned aside into the parts of Galilee:*​ ​*And he came and dwelt in a city called Nazareth: that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophets, He *​ ​*shall be called a Nazarene*.​ ​ 
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( متى 2 : 13 - 23 )*
*( Matthew 2 : 13 - 23 )*
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 
*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 



*12 وَقَبْلَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ يُلْقُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْوَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ وَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَامِعٍ وَسُجُونٍ وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ مُلُوكٍ وَوُلاَةٍ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي**. *

*13 **فَيَؤُولُ ذَلِكَ لَكُمْ شَهَادَةً**. *
*14 **فَضَعُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ أَنْ لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لِكَيْ تَحْتَجُّوا*
*15 **لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَماً وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا**. *
*16 **وَسَوْفَ تُسَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْوَالِدِينَ وَالإِخْوَةِ وَالأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالأَصْدِقَاءِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ مِنْكُمْ**. *
*17 **وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي**. *
*18 **وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ**. *
*19 بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ*​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 


*But before all these, they shall lay their hands on you, and persecute you, delivering you up to the synagogues, and into prisons, being brought before kings and rulers for my name's sake. *
*And it shall turn to you for a testimony. *
*Settle it therefore in your hearts, not to meditate before what ye shall answer: *
*For I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which all your adversaries shall not be able to gainsay nor resist. *
*And ye shall be betrayed both by parents, and brethren, and kinsfolks, and friends; and some of you shall they cause to be put to death. *
*And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake. *
*But there shall not an hair of your head perish. *
*In your patience possess ye your souls*​ 
​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*والمجدلله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 21 : 12 - 19 )*​ 
​*( Luke 21 : 12 - 19 )*​ 
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 


*من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​ 


█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​
4 وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ يَا أَحِبَّائِي: لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ أَكْثَرَ. 
5 بَلْ أُرِيكُمْ مِمَّنْ تَخَافُونَ: خَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِي بَعْدَمَا يَقْتُلُ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ يُلْقِيَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ. نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنْ هَذَا خَافُوا! 
6 أَلَيْسَتْ خَمْسَةُ عَصَافِيرَ تُبَاعُ بِفَلْسَيْنِ وَوَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لَيْسَ مَنْسِيّاً أَمَامَ اللهِ؟
7 بَلْ شُعُورُ رُؤُوسِكُمْ أَيْضاً جَمِيعُهَا مُحْصَاةٌ! فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. أَنْتُمْ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ عَصَافِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ! 
8 وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. 
9 وَمَنْ أَنْكَرَنِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ يُنْكَرُ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ. 
10 وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ. 
11 وَمَتَى قَدَّمُوكُمْ إِلَى الْمَجَامِعِ وَالرُّؤَسَاءِ وَالسَّلاَطِينِ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَحْتَجُّونَ أَوْ بِمَا تَقُولُونَ
12 لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ».​ 

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 
​ *But I will forewarn you whom ye shall fear: Fear him, which after he hath killed hath power to cast into hell; yea, I say unto you, Fear him. 
 Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God? 
 But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows. 
 Also I say unto you, Whosoever shall confess me before men, him shall the Son of man also confess before the angels of God: 
 But he that denieth me before men shall be denied before the angels of God. 
 And whosoever shall speak a word against the Son of man, it shall be forgiven him: but unto him that blasphemeth against the Holy Ghost it shall not be forgiven. 
And when they bring you unto the synagogues, and unto magistrates, and powers, take ye no thought how or what thing ye shall answer, or what ye shall say: 
For the Holy Ghost shall teach you in the same hour what ye ought to say.* ​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*​

*آميــ+ـن*

*( لوقا 12 : 4 - 12 )*
*( Luke 12 : 4 - 12 )*​






█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يونيو 2009)

*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*


*من إنجيــل معلمنا مار متـــى البشيـــر*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنــا*​


*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​


*قَالَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ: «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً زَرَعَ زَرْعاً جَيِّداً فِي حَقْلِهِ. *


*25 وَفِيمَا النَّاسُ نِيَامٌ جَاءَ عَدُّوُهُ وَزَرَعَ زَوَاناً فِي وَسَطِ الْحِنْطَةِ وَمَضَى. *


*26 فَلَمَّا طَلَعَ النَّبَاتُ وَصَنَعَ ثَمَراً حِينَئِذٍ ظَهَرَ الزَّوَانُ أَيْضاً. *


*27 فَجَاءَ عَبِيدُ رَبِّ الْبَيْتِ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: يَا سَيِّدُ أَلَيْسَ زَرْعاً جَيِّداً زَرَعْتَ فِي حَقْلِكَ؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ زَوَانٌ؟. *


*28 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: إِنْسَانٌ عَدُوٌّ فَعَلَ هَذَا فَقَالَ لَهُ الْعَبِيدُ: أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ نَذْهَبَ وَنَجْمَعَهُ؟ *


*29 فَقَالَ: لاَ! لِئَلَّا تَقْلَعُوا الْحِنْطَةَ مَعَ الزَّوَانِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَجْمَعُونَهُ. *


*30 دَعُوهُمَا يَنْمِيَانِ كِلاَهُمَا مَعاً إِلَى الْحَصَادِ وَفِي وَقْتِ الْحَصَادِ أَقُولُ لِلْحَصَّادِينَ: اجْمَعُوا أوَّلاً الزَّوَانَ وَاحْزِمُوهُ حُزَماً لِيُحْرَقَ وَأَمَّا الْحِنْطَةَ فَاجْمَعُوهَا إِلَى مَخْزَنِي». *


*31 قَالَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ: «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ حَبَّةَ خَرْدَلٍ أَخَذَهَا إِنْسَانٌ وَزَرَعَهَا فِي حَقْلِهِ *


*32 وَهِيَ أَصْغَرُ جَمِيعِ الْبُزُورِ. وَلَكِنْ مَتَى نَمَتْ فَهِيَ أَكْبَرُ الْبُقُولِ وَتَصِيرُ شَجَرَةً حَتَّى إِنَّ طُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ تَأْتِي وَتَتَآوَى فِي أَغْصَانِهَا». *


*33 قَالَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ: «يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ خَمِيرَةً أَخَذَتْهَا امْرَأَةٌ وَخَبَّأَتْهَا فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَكْيَالِ دَقِيقٍ حَتَّى اخْتَمَرَ الْجَمِيعُ». *


*34 هَذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَالٍ وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ *


*35 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ: «سَأَفْتَحُ بِأَمْثَالٍ فَمِي وَأَنْطِقُ بِمَكْتُومَاتٍ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ». *


*36 حِينَئِذٍ صَرَفَ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ. فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ تَلاَمِيذُهُ قَائِلِينَ: «فَسِّرْ لَنَا مَثَلَ زَوَانِ الْحَقْلِ». *


*37 فَأَجَابَ: «اَلزَّارِعُ الزَّرْعَ الْجَيِّدَ هُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. *


*38 وَالْحَقْلُ هُوَ الْعَالَمُ. وَالزَّرْعُ الْجَيِّدُ هُوَ بَنُو الْمَلَكُوتِ. وَالزَّوَانُ هُوَ بَنُو الشِّرِّيرِ. *


*39 وَالْعَدُّوُ الَّذِي زَرَعَهُ هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ. وَالْحَصَادُ هُوَ انْقِضَاءُ الْعَالَمِ. وَالْحَصَّادُونَ هُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ. *


*40 فَكَمَا يُجْمَعُ الزَّوَانُ وَيُحْرَقُ بِالنَّارِ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي انْقِضَاءِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ: *


*41 يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ *


*42 وَيَطْرَحُونَهُمْ فِي أَتُونِ النَّارِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ. *


*43 حِينَئِذٍ يُضِيءُ الأَبْرَارُ كَالشَّمْسِ فِي مَلَكُوتِ أَبِيهِمْ. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ».*
​

​*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​

*Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom ofheaven is likened unto a man which sowed good seed in his field: *


*Butwhile men slept, his enemy came and sowed tares among the wheat, and went hisway. *


*But when the blade was sprung up, and brought forth fruit, thenappeared the tares also. *


*So the servants of the householder came andsaid unto him, Sir, didst not thou sow good seed in thy field? from whence thenhath it tares? *


*He said unto them, An enemy hath done this. Theservants said unto him, Wilt thou then that we go and gather them up*


*But he said, Nay; lest while ye gather up the tares, ye root up also the wheatwith them. *


*Let both grow together until the harvest: and in the timeof harvest I will say to the reapers, Gather ye together first the tares, andbind them in bundles to burn them: but gather the wheat into my barn. *


*Another parable put he forth unto them, saying, The kingdom of heaven is like toa grain of mustard seed, which a man took, and sowed in his field: *


*Which indeed is the least of all seeds: but when it is grown, it is the greatestamong herbs, and becometh a tree, so that the birds of the air come and lodge inthe branches thereof. *


*Another parable spake he unto them; The kingdomof heaven is like unto leaven, which a woman took, and hid in three measures ofmeal, till the whole was leavened. *


*All these things spake Jesus untothe multitude in parables; and without a parable spake he not unto them: *


*That it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, saying, Iwill open my mouth in parables; I will utter things which have been kept secretfrom the foundation of the world. *


*Then Jesus sent the multitude away, and went into the house: and his disciples came unto him, saying, Declare untous the parable of the tares of the field. *


*He answered and said untothem, He that soweth the good seed is the Son of man; *


*The field is theworld; the good seed are the children of the kingdom; but the tares are thechildren of the wicked one; *


*The enemy that sowed them is the devil; the harvest is the end of the world; and the reapers are the angels. *


*As therefore the tares are gathered and burned in the fire; so shall it be inthe end of this world. *


*The Son of man shall send forth his angels, andthey shall gather out of his kingdom all things that offend, and them which doiniquity; *


*And shall cast them into a furnace of fire: there shall bewailing and gnashing of teeth. *


*Then shall the righteous shine forth asthe sun in the kingdom of their Father. Who hath earsto hear, let him hear.*

​*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*



*والمجد لله دائماً أبديا*
*آميــ+ـن*

*( متى 13 : 24 - 43 )*


*█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 يونيو 2009)

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 
من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنـا​ 

█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​
38 وَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ دَخَلَ بَيْتَ سِمْعَانَ. وَكَانَتْ حَمَاةُ سِمْعَانَ قَدْ أَخَذَتْهَا حُمَّى شَدِيدَةٌ. فَسَأَلُوهُ مِنْ أَجْلِهَا. 
39 فَوَقَفَ فَوْقَهَا وَانْتَهَرَ الْحُمَّى فَتَرَكَتْهَا! وَفِي الْحَالِ قَامَتْ وَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُمْ. 
40 وَعِنْدَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ سُقَمَاءُ بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ قَدَّمُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ فَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَشَفَاهُمْ. 
41 وَكَانَتْ شَيَاطِينُ أَيْضاً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ وَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ وَتَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ!» فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ أَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ.​ 
​█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 
 *And he stood over her, and rebuked the fever; and it left her: and immediately she arose and ministered unto them**. *
*Now when the sun was setting, all they that had any sick with divers diseasesbrought them unto him; and he laid his hands on every one of them, and healedthem. *
*And devils also came out of many, crying out, and saying, Thouart Christ the Son of God. And he rebuking them suffered them not to speak: forthey knew that he was Christ.*​ 



█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 4 : 38 - 41 )*
*( Luke 4 / 38 - 41 )*​ 
█▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓██▓▒░ ░▒▓█​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يونيو 2009)

_________________________​ 



من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنـا​ 




_________________________

17 وَفِي أَحَدِ الأَيَّامِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ وَكَانَ فَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَمُعَلِّمُونَ لِلنَّامُوسِ جَالِسِينَ وَهُمْ قَدْ أَتَوْا مِنْ كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ. وَكَانَتْ قُوَّةُ الرَّبِّ لِشِفَائِهِمْ. 

18 وَإِذَا بِرِجَالٍ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى فِرَاشٍ إِنْسَاناً مَفْلُوجاً وَكَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا بِهِ وَيَضَعُوهُ أَمَامَهُ. 
19 وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ أَيْنَ يَدْخُلُونَ بِهِ لِسَبَبِ الْجَمْعِ صَعِدُوا عَلَى السَّطْحِ وَدَلَّوْهُ مَعَ الْفِرَاشِ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَجُرِّ إِلَى الْوَسَطِ قُدَّامَ يَسُوعَ. 
20 فَلَمَّا رَأَى إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ». 
21 فَابْتَدَأَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يُفَكِّرُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلاَّ اللهُ وَحْدَهُ؟» 
22 فَشَعَرَ يَسُوعُ بِأَفْكَارِهِمْ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
23 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ: أَنْ يُقَالَ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ قُمْ وَامْشِ. 
24 وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا» - قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ». 
25 فَفِي الْحَالِ قَامَ أَمَامَهُمْ وَحَمَلَ مَا كَانَ مُضْطَجِعاً عَلَيْهِ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَهُوَ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ. 
26 فَأَخَذَتِ الْجَمِيعَ حَيْرَةٌ وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ وَامْتَلَأُوا خَوْفاً قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الْيَوْمَ عَجَائِبَ!».​ ​_________________________





​.come out of every town of Galilee, and Judaea, and Jerusalem: and the power of the Lord was present to heal them.




And, behold, men brought in a bed a man which was taken with a palsy: and they sought means to bring him in, and to lay him before him
And when they could not find by what way they might bring him in because of the multitude, they went upon the housetop, and let him down through the tiling with his couch into the midst before Jesus
And when he saw their faith, he said unto him, Man, thy sins are forgiven thee.
And the ***ibes and the Pharisees began to reason, saying, Who is this which speaketh blasphemies? Who can forgive sins, but God alone?
But when Jesus perceived their thoughts, he answering said unto them, What reason ye in your hearts
Whether is easier, to say, Thy sins be forgiven thee; or to say, Rise up and walk?
But that ye may know that the Son of man hath power upon earth to forgive sins, (he said unto the sick of the palsy,) I say unto thee, Arise, and take up thy couch, and go into thine house.
And immediately he rose up before them, and took up that whereon he lay, and departed to his own house, glorifying Go
And they were all amazed, and they glorified God, and were filled with fear, saying, We have seen strange things to day.​

​​​_________________________


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 11 : 1 - 13 )*
*( Luke 11 : 1 - 13 )*​ 



________________________​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 يونيو 2009)

_________________________​ 




من إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنـا​ 




_________________________​ 
53 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا ابْتَدَأَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يَحْنَقُونَ جِدّاً وَيُصَادِرُونَهُ عَلَى أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ

And as he said these things unto them, the ***ibes and the Pharisees began to urge him vehemently, and to provoke him to speak of many things:​ 
_________________________​ 


والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ـن
( لوقا 11 : 53 )
( Luke 11 : 53 )​


________________________​


وأيضاً من ​

​​​​​​​​​​​​إنجيــل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنـا​ 
________________________​

12 لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ​
​
For the Holy Ghost shall teach you in the same hour what ye ought to say.​
_________________________​


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــ+ـن*
*( لوقا 12 :12 )*
*( Luke 12 : 12 )*​
________________________​
​


----------



## بلعام (23 يونيو 2009)

الرب يباركك فكره حلوه يريت كلنا نقراء ونحفظ يحفظنا الرب من كل شر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (28 يونيو 2009)

*But before all these, they shall lay their hands on you, and persecute you, delivering you up to the synagogues, and into prisons, being brought before kings and rulers for my name's sake. 
**And it shall turn to you for a testimony. 
Settle it therefore in your hearts, not to meditate before what ye shall answer: 
For I will give you a mouth and wisdom, which all your adversaries shall not be able to gainsay nor resist. 
And ye shall be betrayed both by parents, and brethren, and kinsfolks, and friends; and some of you shall they cause to be put to death. 
And ye shall be hated of all men for my name's sake. 
But there shall not an hair of your head perish. 
In your patience possess ye your souls *​
​*________________________*​*12 وَقَبْلَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ يُلْقُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ وَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَامِعٍ وَسُجُونٍ وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ مُلُوكٍ وَوُلاَةٍ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. *

*13 فَيَؤُولُ ذَلِكَ لَكُمْ شَهَادَةً. 
14 فَضَعُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ أَنْ لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لِكَيْ تَحْتَجُّوا 
15 لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَماً وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا. 
16 وَسَوْفَ تُسَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْوَالِدِينَ وَالإِخْوَةِ وَالأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالأَصْدِقَاءِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ مِنْكُمْ. 
17 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. 
18 وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ. 
19 بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ.*​​*________________________



*
*والمجد لله دائماً
لوقا 21 : 12 - 19*​


----------



## قمر النهار (29 يونيو 2009)

> [ *وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ.
> 19 بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ.*/quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يونيو 2009)

*Fear not, little flock; for it is your Father's good pleasure to give you the kingdom.*

*Sell that ye have, and give alms; provide yourselves bags which wax not old, a treasure in the heavens that faileth not, where no thief approacheth, neither moth corrupteth.*

*For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.*

*Let your loins be girded about, and your lights burning;*

*And ye yourselves like unto men that wait for their lord, when he will return from the wedding; that when he cometh and knocketh, they may open unto him immediately.*

*Blessed are those servants, whom the lord when he cometh shall find watching: verily I say unto you, that he shall gird himself, and make them to sit down to meat, and will come forth and serve them.*

*And if he shall come in the second watch, or come in the third watch, and find them so, blessed are those servants.*

*And this know, that if the goodman of the house had known what hour the thief would come, he would have watched, and not have suffered his house to be broken through.*

*Be ye therefore ready also: for the Son of man cometh at an hour when ye think not.*

*Then Peter said unto him, Lord, speakest thou this parable unto us, or even to all?*

*And the Lord said, Who then is that faithful and wise steward, whom his lord shall make ruler over his household, to give them their portion of meat in due season?*

*Blessed is that servant, whom his lord when he cometh shall find so doing.*

*Of a truth I say unto you, that he will make him ruler over all that he hath.*​​*_______________________________*​*32 «لاَ تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ. *
*33 بِيعُوا مَا لَكُمْ وَأَعْطُوا صَدَقَةً. اِعْمَلُوا لَكُمْ أَكْيَاساً لاَ تَفْنَى وَكَنْزاً لاَ يَنْفَدُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ حَيْثُ لاَ يَقْرَبُ سَارِقٌ وَلاَ يُبْلِي سُوسٌ *
*34 لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكُمْ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكُمْ أَيْضاً. *
*35 لِتَكُنْ أَحْقَاؤُكُمْ مُمَنْطَقَةً وَسُرُجُكُمْ مُوقَدَةً *
*36 وَأَنْتُمْ مِثْلُ أُنَاسٍ يَنْتَظِرُونَ سَيِّدَهُمْ مَتَى يَرْجِعُ مِنَ الْعُرْسِ حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ وَقَرَعَ يَفْتَحُونَ لَهُ لِلْوَقْتِ. *
*37 طُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ الَّذِينَ إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُمْ يَجِدُهُمْ سَاهِرِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَتَمَنْطَقُ وَيُتْكِئُهُمْ وَيَتَقَدَّمُ وَيَخْدِمُهُمْ. *
*38 وَإِنْ أَتَى فِي الْهَزِيعِ الثَّانِي أَوْ أَتَى فِي الْهَزِيعِ الثَّالِثِ وَوَجَدَهُمْ هَكَذَا فَطُوبَى لأُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدِ. *
*39 وَإِنَّمَا اعْلَمُوا هَذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ. *
*40 فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ». *
*41 فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا رَبُّ أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضاً؟» *
*42 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟ *
*43 طُوبَى لِذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ يَفْعَلُ هَكَذَا! *
*44 بِالْحَقِّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يُقِيمُهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَمْوَالِهِ. *
*45 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: سَيِّدِي يُبْطِئُ*​*________________*

*لوقا 12 : 32 - 44*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (29 يونيو 2009)

قمر النهار قال:


> > [ *وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ. *
> > *19 بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ.*/quote]
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## بلعام (3 يوليو 2009)

الرب يباركك على المجهود الهايل ده ونعمة المسيح تحافظ عليك


----------



## lora2009 (31 يوليو 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/smilies/16_4_10.gif  موضوع رائع واللة لا ينسى تعب المحبة


----------



## tata2000 (6 أغسطس 2009)

فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ». 

انا انهارده اول يوم افتح المرشد الروحى و عجبتنى اوى الفكرة و هداوم عليها و انا حاسة ان ربنا بعتلى الاية دى ليه انا
اشكرك على تعب محبتك و على الفكرة الحلوة دى


----------



## الملكة العراقية (24 أغسطس 2009)

تَخَفْ أَيُّهَا الْقَطِيعُ الصَّغِيرُ لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ سُرَّ أَنْ يُعْطِيَكُمُ الْمَلَكُوتَ

مرسي ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## قمر النهار (31 أغسطس 2009)

*لا تخف ايها القطيع الصغير

الاية دى ربنا بيقولهالى النهارده وعلى فكرة دى الخلفية بتاعة موبايلى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## فاتن ابراهيم (9 سبتمبر 2009)

* قال  الرب           تشجعوا انا هو لاتخافوا*

                          مت 14  :28


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*---------------------------*
*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير*​ 
*(لو10 : 21 - 28 )*​ 
*---------------------------*​ 
*21 وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَهَلَّلَ يَسُوعُ بِالرُّوحِ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ». *

*22 وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي. وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ مَنْ هُوَ الاِبْنُ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ مَنْ هُوَ الآبُ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ». *​ 
*23 وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ وَقَالَ: «طُوبَى لِلْعُيُونِ الَّتِي تَنْظُرُ مَا تَنْظُرُونَهُ *​ 

*24 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَثِيرِينَ وَمُلُوكاً أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَنْظُرُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا». *​ 
*25 وَإِذَا نَامُوسِيٌّ قَامَ يُجَرِّبُهُ قَائِلاً: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟» *​

*26 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي النَّامُوسِ. كَيْفَ تَقْرَأُ؟» *​ 
*27 فَأَجَابَ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَقَرِيبَكَ مِثْلَ نَفْسِكَ». *​ 
*28 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «بِالصَّوَابِ أَجَبْتَ. اِفْعَلْ هَذَا فَتَحْيَا».*​ 
​​*--------------------------*​ 
​*In that hour Jesus rejoiced in spirit, and said, I thank thee, O Father, Lord of heaven and earth, that thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes: even so, Father; for so it seemed good in thy sight.All things are delivered to me of my Father: and no man knoweth who the Son is, but the Father; and who the Father is, but the Son, and he to whom the Son will reveal him.For I tell you, that many prophets and kings have desired to see those things which ye see, and have not seen them; and to hear those things which ye hear, and have not heard them.And, behold, a certain lawyer stood up, and tempted him, saying, Master, what shall I do to inherit eternal life? He said unto him, What is written in the law? how readest thou?And he answering said, Thou shalt love the Lord thy God with all thy heart, and with all thy soul, and with all thy strength, and with all thy mind; and thy neighbour as thyself.And he said unto him, Thou hast answered right: this do, and thou shalt live*​ 
*--------------------------*​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميـ+ــن*​


----------



## اشرف منير (24 سبتمبر 2009)

الأشبال احتاجت وجاعت واماطالبوا الرب فلا يعوزهم شئ من الخير (مز34:10)


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 سبتمبر 2009)

من انجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر
بركاته على جميعنا​ 
10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 
11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. 
17 لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. 
18 لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». 
19 فَحَدَثَ أَيْضاً انْشِقَاقٌ بَيْنَ الْيَهُودِ بِسَبَبِ هَذَا الْكلاَمِ. 
20 فَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْهُمْ: «بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ وَهُوَ يَهْذِي. لِمَاذَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ لَهُ؟» 
21 آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «لَيْسَ هَذَا كلاَمَ مَنْ بِهِ شَيْطَانٌ. أَلَعَلَّ شَيْطَاناً يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَفْتَحَ أَعْيُنَ الْعُمْيَانِ؟». 
22 وَكَانَ عِيدُ التَّجْدِيدِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانَ شِتَاءٌ. 
23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَتَمَشَّى فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فِي رِوَاقِ سُلَيْمَانَ 
24 فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْراً». 
25 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «إِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ. اَلأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا بِاسْمِ أَبِي هِيَ تَشْهَدُ لِي. 
26 وَلَكِنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنْ خِرَافِي كَمَا قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. 
27 خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. 
28 وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي. 
29 أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي. 
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ». 
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
32 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟» 
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً» 
34 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلَيْسَ مَكْتُوباً فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ: أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ؟ 
35 إِنْ قَالَ آلِهَةٌ لِأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَارَتْ إِلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَلاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُنْقَضَ الْمَكْتُوبُ 
36 فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ 
37 إِنْ كُنْتُ لَسْتُ أَعْمَلُ أَعْمَالَ أَبِي فلاَ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي. 
38 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».

والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــــ+ـــن
+​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 أكتوبر 2009)

وتيقن ان ما وعد به قادر ان يفعله ايضا


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (22 أكتوبر 2009)

"كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش ايضاً ولكن من 
يشرب من الماء الذى اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية " 

*يوحنا 4 : 14، 15*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*اشكركم اخواتى على الإضافة الرائعة والمرور*
*ربنا معاكم*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر *
*بركاته على جميعنا *​ 
*1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. 
2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. 
3 لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. 
4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. 
5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». 
6 هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. 
7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. 
8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. 
9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. 
10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 
11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي 
15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 
16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً *
*آمين*
*( يو 10 : 1-16 )*​


----------



## looris (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الرب  راعى فلا يعزنى شىء فى مراع خضر يربضنى الى ياة الراحة يوردنى ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شيئا لانك انت معى   شكرا لتب محبتك اختى ماريان وربنا يبارك خدمتك  امين:d:d:d


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 نوفمبر 2009)

looris قال:


> الرب راعى فلا يعزنى شىء فى مراع خضر يربضنى الى ياة الراحة يوردنى ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شيئا لانك انت معى شكرا لتب محبتك اختى ماريان وربنا يبارك خدمتك امين:d:d:d


 
*الله على الآية الجميلة*
*ميرسي على مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​ 
*36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. 
37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ 
38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. 
39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ فِي نَفْسِهِ: «لَوْ كَانَ هَذَا نَبِيّاً لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئِةٌ». 
40 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا سِمْعَانُ عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ أَقُولُهُ لَكَ». فَقَالَ: «قُلْ يَا مُعَلِّمُ». 
41 «كَانَ لِمُدَايِنٍ مَدْيُونَانِ. عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسُ مِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَعَلَى الآخَرِ خَمْسُونَ. 
42 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَا يُوفِيَانِ سَامَحَهُمَا جَمِيعاً. فَقُلْ: أَيُّهُمَا يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ حُبّاً لَهُ؟» 
43 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ: «أَظُنُّ الَّذِي سَامَحَهُ بِالأَكْثَرِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ: «بِالصَّوَابِ حَكَمْتَ». 
44 ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ. وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا. 
45 قُبْلَةً لَمْ تُقَبِّلْنِي وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَمُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ لَمْ تَكُفَّ عَنْ تَقْبِيلِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
46 بِزَيْتٍ لَمْ تَدْهُنْ رَأْسِي وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ دَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ رِجْلَيَّ. 
47 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ: قَدْ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ لأَنَّهَا أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيراً. وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً». 
48 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ». 
49 فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضاً؟». 
50 فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ! اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ».* 

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين*
*( لو 7 : 36 - 50 )*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا
*​
*12 وَقَبْلَ هَذَا كُلِّهِ يُلْقُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ وَيُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَامِعٍ وَسُجُونٍ وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ مُلُوكٍ وَوُلاَةٍ لأَجْلِ اسْمِي. *
*13 فَيَؤُولُ ذَلِكَ لَكُمْ شَهَادَةً. *
*14 فَضَعُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ أَنْ لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لِكَيْ تَحْتَجُّوا *
*15 لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَماً وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا. *
*16 وَسَوْفَ تُسَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْوَالِدِينَ وَالإِخْوَةِ وَالأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالأَصْدِقَاءِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ مِنْكُمْ. *
*17 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. *
*18 وَلَكِنَّ شَعْرَةً مِنْ رُؤُوسِكُمْ لاَ تَهْلِكُ. *
*19 بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ.*​*والمجدُ لله دائماً أبدياً*
*آميــــ+ــــن*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليكى ماريان

شكرا على مواظبتك على كتابة  الايات

فعلا فكرة جميلة لحفظ الايات

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 ديسمبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> *شكرا ليكى ماريان
> 
> شكرا على مواظبتك على كتابة  الايات
> 
> ...


*ميرسي خالص يا تاسونى على كلامك الجميل
صلواتك من اجلى
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار يوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​

*20 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. *
 *21 اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. *
 *22 فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. *
 *23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. *
 *24 إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. *
 *25 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. *
 *26 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ *
 *27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. *
 *28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». *
 *29 قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً! *
 *30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». *
 *31 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ *
 *32 هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. *
 *33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».*

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
* آميــــــ+ـــــــن*
* يوحنا 16 : 20 - 33*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*
​*
*

* فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. *
* هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. *
* كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. *
* فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ *
* وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. *
* كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. *
* هَذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. *
* لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. *
* كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِياً إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. *
* كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. *
* إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. *
* وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللَّهِ أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. *
* اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُلٍ بَلْ مِنَ اللَّهِ. *
* وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. *
* يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى: «هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي». *
* وَمِنْ مِلْئِهِ نَحْنُ جَمِيعاً أَخَذْنَا وَنِعْمَةً فَوْقَ نِعْمَةٍ. *
* لأَنَّ النَّامُوسَ بِمُوسَى أُعْطِيَ أَمَّا النِّعْمَةُ وَالْحَقُّ فَبِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ صَارَا. *


In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God.
 The same was in the beginning with God.
 All things were made by him; and without him was not any thing made that was made.
 In him was life; and the life was the light of men.
 And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not.
  There was a man sent from God, whose name _was_ John. 
 The same came for a witness, to bear witness of the Light, that all _men_ through him might believe.
 He was not that Light, but _was sent_ to bear witness of that Light.
 _That_ was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world.
 He was in the world, and the world was made by him, and the world knew him not.
 He came unto his own, and his own received him not.
 But as many as received him, to them gave he power to become the sons of God, _even_ to them that believe on his name:
 which were born, not of blood, nor of the will of the flesh, nor of the will of man, but of God.
 ¶ And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth.
 John bare witness of him, and cried, saying, This was he of whom I spake, He that cometh after me is preferred before me; for he was before me.
 And of his fulness have all we received, and grace for grace.
 For the law was given by Moses, _but_ grace and truth came by Jesus Christ
* 
**.والمجد لله دائماً ابدياً
آميـــ+ـــن

يوحنا 1 : 1 - 17
John 1 : 1 - 17 *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار متى البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​
* 9 ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ *
* 10 وَإِذَا إِنْسَانٌ يَدُهُ يَابِسَةٌ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ الإِبْرَاءُ فِي السُّبُوتِ؟» لِكَيْ يَشْتَكُوا عَلَيْهِ. *
* 11 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ يَكُونُ لَهُ خَرُوفٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإِنْ سَقَطَ هَذَا فِي السَّبْتِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ أَفَمَا يُمْسِكُهُ وَيُقِيمُهُ؟ *
* 12 فَالإِنْسَانُ كَمْ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْخَرُوفِ! إِذاً يَحِلُّ فِعْلُ الْخَيْرِ فِي السُّبُوتِ!» *
* 13 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلإِنْسَانِ: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ». فَمَدَّهَا. فَعَادَتْ صَحِيحَةً كَالأُخْرَى. *
* 14 فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ *
* 15 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعاً. *
* 16 وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ *
* 17 لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: *
* 18 «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ. *
* 19 لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. *
* 20 قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ. *
* 21 وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ». *
* 22 حِينَئِذٍ أُحْضِرَ إِلَيْهِ مَجْنُونٌ أَعْمَى وَأَخْرَسُ فَشَفَاهُ حَتَّى إِنَّ الأَعْمَى الأَخْرَسَ تَكَلَّمَ وَأَبْصَرَ. *
* 23 فَبُهِتَ كُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ وَقَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟»*





 And when he was departed thence, he went into their synagogue:
         and, behold, there was a man which had _his_ hand withered. And they asked him, saying, Is it lawful to heal on the sabbath days? that they might accuse him.

 And he said unto them, What man shall there be among you, that shall have one sheep, and if it fall into a pit on the sabbath day, will he not lay hold on it, and lift _it_ out?   Lk. 14.5 
         How much then is a man better than a sheep? Wherefore it is lawful to do well on the sabbath days.

 Then saith he to the man, Stretch forth thine hand. And he stretched _it_ forth; and it was restored whole, like as the other.
         Then the Pharisees went out, and held a council against him, how they might destroy him.

     But when Jesus knew _it,_ he withdrew himself from thence: and great multitudes followed him, and he healed them all;

 and charged them that they should not make him known:
        that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by Isaiah the prophet, saying,
         Behold my servant, whom I have chosen;
               my beloved, in whom my soul is well pleased:
       I will put my Spirit upon him,
       and he shall show judgment to the Gentiles.
                     He shall not strive, nor cry;
               neither shall any man hear his voice in the streets.
                     A bruised reed shall he not break,
               and smoking flax shall he not quench,
       till he send forth judgment unto victory.
                    And in his name shall the Gentiles trust.   Is. 42.1-4 


 Then was brought unto him one possessed with a devil, blind, and dumb: and he healed him, insomuch that the blind and dumb both spake and saw.
         And all the people were amazed, and said, Is not this the Son of David​ 
*متى 12 : 9 - 23*​ *Mathew 12 : 9 - 23*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار متى البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا

*​* وَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ جَاثِياً لَهُ *
* 15 وَقَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ ارْحَمِ ابْنِي فَإِنَّهُ يُصْرَعُ وَيَتَأَلَّمُ شَدِيداً وَيَقَعُ كَثِيراً فِي النَّارِ وَكَثِيراً فِي الْمَاءِ. *
* 16 وَأَحْضَرْتُهُ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِكَ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَشْفُوهُ». *
* 17 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَيُّهَا الْجِيلُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ الْمُلْتَوِي إِلَى مَتَى أَكُونُ مَعَكُمْ؟ إِلَى مَتَى أَحْتَمِلُكُمْ؟ قَدِّمُوهُ إِلَيَّ هَهُنَا!» *
* 18 فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَشُفِيَ الْغُلاَمُ مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ. *

* 19 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ وَقَالُوا: «لِمَاذَا لَمْ نَقْدِرْ نَحْنُ أَنْ نُخْرِجَهُ؟» *
  * 20 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «لِعَدَمِ إِيمَانِكُمْ. فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَلٍ لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهَذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ. *
  * 21 وَأَمَّا هَذَا الْجِنْسُ فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ». *​ 

 And when they were come to the multitude, there came to him a _certain_
 man, kneeling down to him, and saying, 
 Lord, have mercy on my son; for he is lunatic, and sore vexed: for ofttimes he falleth into the fire, and oft into the water.

 And I brought him to thy disciples, and they could not cure him.

 Then Jesus answered and said, O faithless and perverse generation, how long shall I be with you? how long shall I suffer you? bring him hither to me.

 And Jesus rebuked the devil; and he departed out of him: and the child was cured from that very hour.

 Then came the disciples to Jesus apart, and said, Why could not we cast him out?

 And Jesus said unto them, Because of your unbelief: for verily I say unto you, If ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye shall say unto this mountain, Remove hence to yonder place; and it shall remove:  Mt. 21.21 · Mk. 11.23 · 1 Cor. 13.2   and nothing shall be impossible unto you.

 Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين*

*متى 17 : 14 - 21.*
* Mathew 17 : 14 -21*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير
 التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا 
*​* 
**17 وَفِيمَا هُوَ خَارِجٌ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ رَكَضَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَثَا لَهُ وَسَأَلَهُ: «أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟»  18 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ.  19 أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ الْوَصَايَا: لاَ تَزْنِ. لاَ تَقْتُلْ. لاَ تَسْرِقْ. لاَ تَشْهَدْ بِالزُّورِ. لاَ تَسْلِبْ. أَكْرِمْ أَبَاكَ وَأُمَّكَ».  20 فَأَجَابَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا حَفِظْتُهَا مُنْذُ حَدَاثَتِي».  21 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَأَحَبَّهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يُعْوِزُكَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ. اذْهَبْ بِعْ كُلَّ مَا لَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي حَامِلاً الصَّلِيبَ».  22 فَاغْتَمَّ عَلَى الْقَوْلِ وَمَضَى حَزِيناً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ ذَا أَمْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.  23 فَنَظَرَ يَسُوعُ حَوْلَهُ وَقَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ ذَوِي الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ!»  24 فَتَحَيَّرَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «يَا بَنِيَّ مَا أَعْسَرَ دُخُولَ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَى الأَمْوَالِ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ!  25 مُرُورُ جَمَلٍ مِنْ ثَقْبِ إِبْرَةٍ أَيْسَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ غَنِيٌّ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ!»  26 فَبُهِتُوا إِلَى الْغَايَةِ قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «فَمَنْ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَخْلُصَ؟»  27 فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «عِنْدَ النَّاسِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَطَاعٍ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ».  28 وَابْتَدَأَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «هَا نَحْنُ قَدْ تَرَكْنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَتَبِعْنَاكَ».  29 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ  30 إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ وَأَوْلاَداً وَحُقُولاً مَعَ اضْطِهَادَاتٍ وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ.  31 وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَالآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ».
*​*
  And when he was gone forth into the way, there came one running, and kneeled to him, and asked him, Good Master, what shall I do that I may inherit eternal life?

 And Jesus said unto him, Why callest thou me good? there is none good but one, that is, God.

 Thou knowest the commandments, Do not commit adultery,  Deut. 5.18   Do not kill,     Do not steal,    Do not bear false witness,    Defraud not, Honor thy father and mother. .  

 And he answered and said unto him, Master, all these have I observed from my youth.

 Then Jesus beholding him loved him, and said unto him, One thing thou lackest: go thy way, sell whatsoever thou hast, and give to the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in heaven: and come, take up the cross, and follow me.

 And he was sad at that saying, and went away grieved: for he had great possessions.

 ¶ And Jesus looked round about, and saith unto his disciples, How hardly shall they that have riches enter into the kingdom of God!


* *And the disciples were astonished at his words. But Jesus answereth again, and saith unto them, Children, how hard is it for them that trust in riches to enter into the kingdom of God!
*​ *
 It is easier for a camel to go through the eye of a needle, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.

 And they were astonished out of measure, saying among themselves, Who then can be saved?

 And Jesus looking upon them saith, With men it is impossible, but not with God: for with God all things are possible.

 Then Peter began to say unto him, Lo, we have left all, and have followed thee.

 And Jesus answered and said, Verily I say unto you, There is no man that hath left house, or brethren, or sisters, or father, or mother, or wife, or children, or lands, for my sake, and the gospel's,

 but he shall receive a hundredfold now in this time, houses, and brethren, and sisters, and mothers, and children, and lands, with persecutions; and in the world to come eternal life.

 But many that are first shall be last; and the last first

* *والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين
مرقس 10 : 17 -31
Mark 10 :17 -31 *​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا
*​

*سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً لِلَّهِ. 
3 وَسَيَفْعَلُونَ هَذَا بِكُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الآبَ وَلاَ عَرَفُونِي. 
4 لَكِنِّي قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَتِ السَّاعَةُ تَذْكُرُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ. وَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ لأَنِّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ. 
5 وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَأَنَا مَاضٍ إِلَى الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَسْأَلُنِي أَيْنَ تَمْضِي. 
6 لَكِنْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ هَذَا قَدْ مَلَأَ الْحُزْنُ قُلُوبَكُمْ. 
7 لَكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي وَلَكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 
8 وَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُبَكِّتُ الْعَالَمَ عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ وَعَلَى بِرٍّ وَعَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ. 
9 أَمَّا عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ فَلأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِي. 
10 وَأَمَّا عَلَى بِرٍّ فَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى أَبِي وَلاَ تَرَوْنَنِي أَيْضاً. 
11 وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ. 
12 «إِنَّ لِي أُمُوراً كَثِيرَةً أَيْضاً لأَقُولَ لَكُمْ وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ تَحْتَمِلُوا الآنَ. 
13 وَأَمَّا مَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ رُوحُ الْحَقِّ فَهُوَ يُرْشِدُكُمْ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْحَقِّ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَتَكَلَّمُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ بَلْ كُلُّ مَا يَسْمَعُ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ بِأُمُورٍ آتِيَةٍ. 
14 ذَاكَ يُمَجِّدُنِي لأَنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 
15 كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهَذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ. 
16 بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي لأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ». 
17 فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنْ تلاَمِيذِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الَّذِي يَقُولُهُ لَنَا: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي وَلأَنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى الآبِ؟». 
18 فَتَسَاءَلُوا: «مَا هُوَ هَذَا الْقَلِيلُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ عَنْهُ؟ لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ بِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ». 
19 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعَنْ هَذَا تَتَسَاءَلُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ: بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَنِي ثُمَّ بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً تَرَوْنَنِي 
20 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ وَلَكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ. 
21 اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ وَلَكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ. 
22 فَأَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلَكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضاً فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ. 
23 وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئاً. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ. 
24 إِلَى الآنَ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوا شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي. اُطْلُبُوا تَأْخُذُوا لِيَكُونَ فَرَحُكُمْ كَامِلاً. 
25 «قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا بِأَمْثَالٍ وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ حِينَ لاَ أُكَلِّمُكُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ بَلْ أُخْبِرُكُمْ عَنِ الآبِ علاَنِيَةً. 
26 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَطْلُبُونَ بِاسْمِي. وَلَسْتُ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا أَسْأَلُ الآبَ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ 
27 لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتُ. 
28 خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَأَيْضاً أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ». 
29 قَالَ لَهُ تلاَمِيذُهُ: «هُوَذَا الآنَ تَتَكَلَّمُ علاَنِيَةً وَلَسْتَ تَقُولُ مَثَلاً وَاحِداً! 
30 اَلآنَ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَسْتَ تَحْتَاجُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَكَ أَحَدٌ. لِهَذَا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ خَرَجْتَ». 
31 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَلآنَ تُؤْمِنُونَ؟ 
32 هُوَذَا تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَقَدْ أَتَتِ الآنَ تَتَفَرَّقُونَ فِيهَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ وَتَتْرُكُونَنِي وَحْدِي. وَأَنَا لَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّ الآبَ مَعِي. 
33 قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهَذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ وَلَكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».*​*والمجد لله دائماً ابدياً آمين
يوحنا 16 : 2 - 33
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مارمتى البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​*
**13 وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» *
*14 فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». *
*15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» *
*16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ». *
*17 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. *
*18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضاً: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْنِي كَنِيسَتِي وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. *
*19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ».*​*
**والمجد لله دائماً ابدياً *
*آمين*
( متى 13 : 16 - 19 )​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مار يوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*
​
*1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. *​
*2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. *​
*3 لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. *​
*4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. *​
*5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». *​
*6 هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. *​
*7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. *​
*8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. *​
*9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. *​
*10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. *​
*11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *​
*12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. *​
*13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. *​
*14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي *​
*15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *​
*16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*​​ 
*يوحنا 10 : 1 -16*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (9 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم يارب لقد كنت احد هذه الخراف الضاله التى كثير ماكانت تبحث عن ضالتها الى جاءت لى ربى واخذتى بيدك الحنون لتدخلنى فى حظيرتك لتكون انت راعى لى 
اشكرك يارب كم انت عظيم


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ثابت بيسوع قال:


> نعم يارب لقد كنت احد هذه الخراف الضاله التى كثير ماكانت تبحث عن ضالتها الى جاءت لى ربى واخذتى بيدك الحنون لتدخلنى فى حظيرتك لتكون انت راعى لى
> اشكرك يارب كم انت عظيم



*أشكرك على مرورك 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير*
*التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​*
**1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. *
*2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. *
*3 لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. *
*4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. *
*5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». *
*6 هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. *
*7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. *
*8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. *
*9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. *
*10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. *
*11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *
*12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. *
*13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. *
*14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي *
*15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *
*16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.*​*
**والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً *
*آميــ+ــن*
يو10 : 1 - 16 ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​*1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ. *
*2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ. *
*3 لِهَذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا. *
*4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ. *
*5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ». *
*6 هَذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ. *
*7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. *
*8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ وَلَكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. *
*9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. *
*10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. *
*11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *
*12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ وَلَيْسَ رَاعِياً الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. *
*13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. *
*14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي *
*15 كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. *
*16 وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضاً فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ*​*
**والمجد لله دائماً ابدياً آمين
يوحنا 10 : 1-16 

* _1:_ Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that entereth not by the door into the sheepfold, but climbeth up some other way, the same is a thief and a robber. 
_2:_ But he  that entereth in by the door is the shepherd of the sheep.  
_3:_ To him the porter openeth; and the sheep hear his voice: and he  calleth his own sheep by name, and leadeth them out.  
_4:_ And  when he putteth forth his own sheep, he goeth before them, and the  sheep follow him: for they know his voice.  
_5:_ And a stranger  will they not follow, but will flee from him: for they know not the  voice of strangers.  
_6:_ This parable spake Jesus unto them:  but they understood not what things they were which he spake unto  them.  
_7:_ Then said Jesus unto them again, Verily, verily, I  say unto you, I am the door of the sheep.  
_8:_ All that ever  came before me are thieves and robbers: but the sheep did not hear  them.  
_9:_ I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall  be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.  
_10:_ The thief cometh not, but for to steal, and to kill, and to destroy: I am come that they might have life, and that they might have it more abundantly. 
_11:_ I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd  giveth his life for the sheep.  
_12:_ But he that is an hireling, and not the shepherd, whose own the sheep are not, seeth the wolf coming, and leaveth the sheep, and fleeth: and the wolf catcheth them, and scattereth the sheep. 
_13:_ The hireling  fleeth, because he is an hireling, and careth not for the  sheep.  
_14:_ I am the good shepherd, and know my sheep, and am  known of mine.  
_15:_ As the Father knoweth me, even so know I  the Father: and I lay down my life for the sheep.  
_16:_ And other sheep I have, which are not of this fold: them also I must bring, and they shall hear my voice; and there shall be one fold, and one shepherd.

*John 10 : 1 - 16*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي... كيف نكلل إن لم ننتصر، وكيف ننتصر إن لم نحارب، وكيف

نحارب إن لم يوجد لنا عدو؟


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير 
التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا*​
*33 وَجَاءَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ. وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُمْ: «بِمَاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَتَكَالَمُونَ فِي مَا بَيْنَكُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ؟» *
*34 فَسَكَتُوا لأَنَّهُمْ تَحَاجُّوا فِي الطَّرِيقِ بَعْضُهُمْ مَعَ بَعْضٍ فِي مَنْ هُوَ أَعْظَمُ. *
*35 فَجَلَسَ وَنَادَى الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِذَا أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَوَّلاً فَيَكُونُ آخِرَ الْكُلِّ وَخَادِماً لِلْكُلِّ». *
*36 فَأَخَذَ وَلَداً وَأَقَامَهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ ثُمَّ احْتَضَنَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: *
*37 «مَنْ قَبِلَ وَاحِداً مِنْ أَوْلاَدٍ مِثْلَ هَذَا بِاسْمِي يَقْبَلُنِي وَمَنْ قَبِلَنِي فَلَيْسَ يَقْبَلُنِي أَنَا بَلِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي». *
*38 وَقَالَ يُوحَنَّا: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ رَأَيْنَا وَاحِداً يُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ بِاسْمِكَ وَهُوَ لَيْسَ يَتْبَعُنَا فَمَنَعْنَاهُ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ يَتْبَعُنَا». *
*39 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَمْنَعُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَصْنَعُ قُوَّةً بِاسْمِي وَيَسْتَطِيعُ سَرِيعاً أَنْ يَقُولَ عَلَيَّ شَرّاً. *
*40 لأَنَّ مَنْ لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فَهُوَ مَعَنَا. *
*41 لأَنَّ مَنْ سَقَاكُمْ كَأْسَ مَاءٍ بِاسْمِي لأَنَّكُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ فَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَهُ. *​*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين
مرقس 9 : 33 - 41
*​
 _33:_ And he came to Capernaum: and being  in the house he asked them, What was it that ye disputed among  yourselves by the way?  
 _34:_ But they held their peace: for by  the way they had disputed among themselves, who should be the  greatest.  
 _35:_ And he sat down, and called the twelve, and saith unto them, If any man desire to be first, the same shall be last of all, and servant of all. 
 _36:_ And he took a child,  and set him in the midst of them: and when he had taken him in his  arms, he said unto them,  
 _37:_ Whosoever shall receive one of such children in my name, receiveth me: and whosoever shall receive me, receiveth not me, but him that sent me. 
 _38:_ And John answered him, saying, Master, we saw one casting out devils in thy name, and he followeth not us: and we forbad him, because he followeth not us. 
 _39:_ But Jesus said, Forbid him not: for  there is no man which shall do a miracle in my name, that can  lightly speak evil of me.  
 _40:_ For he that is not against us  is on our part.  
 _41:_ For whosoever shall give you a cup of water to drink in my name, because ye belong to Christ, verily I say unto you, he shall not lose his reward​ 
Mark 9 : 33 - 41​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميل ورائع وعندي اقتراح انك تبعت لكل عضو ايه عشوائية وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 ديسمبر 2009)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> *جميل ورائع وعندي اقتراح انك تبعت لكل عضو ايه عشوائية وربنا يباركك​*



*فكرة جميلة خالص
اختار العدد اللى يعجبك وابعته لكل اصحابك وبكدا كل واحد يسمع صوت ربنا من خلال آيتك دى
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير بركاته على جميعنا

*​*53 وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا ابْتَدَأَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ يَحْنَقُونَ جِدّاً وَيُصَادِرُونَهُ عَلَى أُمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ*​ 
*  And as he said these things unto them, the ***ibes and the Pharisees began to urge him vehemently, and to provoke him to speak of many things*​* Luke 11 : 53*

*
وأيضاً من انجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير 

*​*12 لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولُوهُ».*

* for the Holy Ghost shall teach you in the same hour what ye ought to say*​ * Luke 12 : 12*


*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً*
* آمين*​


----------



## max mike (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً آمين​*


*آشكرك مايكل على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*من إنجيل معلمنا مار لوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا
*​
*36 وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مَعَهُ فَدَخَلَ بَيْتَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ وَاتَّكَأَ. *
*37 وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ خَاطِئَةً إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ *
*38 وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بَاكِيَةً وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَكَانَتْ تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا وَتُقَبِّلُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا بِالطِّيبِ. *
*39 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْفَرِّيسِيُّ الَّذِي دَعَاهُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ فِي نَفْسِهِ: «لَوْ كَانَ هَذَا نَبِيّاً لَعَلِمَ مَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي تَلْمِسُهُ وَمَا هِيَ! إِنَّهَا خَاطِئِةٌ». *
*40 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَا سِمْعَانُ عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ أَقُولُهُ لَكَ». فَقَالَ: «قُلْ يَا مُعَلِّمُ». *
*41 «كَانَ لِمُدَايِنٍ مَدْيُونَانِ. عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ خَمْسُ مِئَةِ دِينَارٍ وَعَلَى الآخَرِ خَمْسُونَ. *
*42 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَا يُوفِيَانِ سَامَحَهُمَا جَمِيعاً. فَقُلْ: أَيُّهُمَا يَكُونُ أَكْثَرَ حُبّاً لَهُ؟» *
*43 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ: «أَظُنُّ الَّذِي سَامَحَهُ بِالأَكْثَرِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ: «بِالصَّوَابِ حَكَمْتَ». *
*44 ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَقَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ: «أَتَنْظُرُ هَذِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ؟ إِنِّي دَخَلْتُ بَيْتَكَ وَمَاءً لأَجْلِ رِجْلَيَّ لَمْ تُعْطِ. وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ غَسَلَتْ رِجْلَيَّ بِالدُّمُوعِ وَمَسَحَتْهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا. *
*45 قُبْلَةً لَمْ تُقَبِّلْنِي وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَمُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ لَمْ تَكُفَّ عَنْ تَقْبِيلِ رِجْلَيَّ. *
*46 بِزَيْتٍ لَمْ تَدْهُنْ رَأْسِي وَأَمَّا هِيَ فَقَدْ دَهَنَتْ بِالطِّيبِ رِجْلَيَّ. *
*47 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ: قَدْ غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ لأَنَّهَا أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيراً. وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً». *
*48 ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ». *
*49 فَابْتَدَأَ الْمُتَّكِئُونَ مَعَهُ يَقُولُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «مَنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَغْفِرُ خَطَايَا أَيْضاً؟». *
*50 فَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «إِيمَانُكِ قَدْ خَلَّصَكِ! اِذْهَبِي بِسَلاَمٍ». *
*
**والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً 
آمين*
*( لوقا 7 : 36 - 50 )*​ 


*Jesus at the Home of Simon the Pharisee*

  _36_  And one of the Pharisees desired him that he would eat with him. And he went into the Pharisee's house, and sat down to meat.
 _37_  And, behold, a woman in the city, which was a sinner, when she knew that _Jesus_ sat at meat in the Pharisee's house, brought an alabaster box of ointment,
 _38_  and stood at his feet behind _him_ weeping, and began to wash his feet with tears, and did wipe _them_ with the hairs of her head, and kissed his feet, and anointed _them_
 _39_  Now when the Pharisee which had bidden him saw _it,_ he spake within himself, saying, This man, if he were a prophet, would have known who and what manner of woman _this is_ that toucheth him; for she is a sinner.
 _40_  And Jesus answering said unto him, Simon, I have somewhat to say unto thee. And he saith, Master, say on.
 _41_  There was a certain creditor which had two debtors: the one owed five hundred pence, and the other fifty.
 _42_  And when they had nothing to pay, he frankly forgave them both. Tell me therefore, which of them will love him most?
 _43_  Simon answered and said, I suppose that _he,_ to whom he forgave most. And he said unto him, Thou hast rightly judged.
 _44_ And he turned to the woman, and said unto Simon, Seest thou this woman? I entered into thine house, thou gavest me no water for my feet: but she hath washed my feet with tears, and wiped _them_ with the hairs of her head.
 _45_  Thou gavest me no kiss: but this woman, since the time I came in, hath not ceased to kiss my feet.
 _46_  My head with oil thou didst not anoint: but this woman hath anointed my feet with ointment.
 _47_  Wherefore I say unto thee, Her sins, which are many, are forgiven; for she loved much: but to whom little is forgiven, _the same_ loveth little.
 _48_  And he said unto her, Thy sins are forgiven.
 _49_  And they that sat at meat with him began to say within themselves, Who is this that forgiveth sins also?
 _50_  And he said to the woman, Thy faith hath saved thee; go in peace
​ *Luke 7 : 36 - 50*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا ماريوحنا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا

*​*26 وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ *
*27 إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. *
*28 فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». *
*29 فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ وَفَكَّرَتْ مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هَذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ! *
*30 فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. *
*31 وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. *
*32 هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ *
*33 وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ». *
*34 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» *
*35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. *
*36 وَهُوَذَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ نَسِيبَتُكِ هِيَ أَيْضاً حُبْلَى بِابْنٍ فِي شَيْخُوخَتِهَا وَهَذَا هُوَ الشَّهْرُ السَّادِسُ لِتِلْكَ الْمَدْعُوَّةِ عَاقِراً *
*37 لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَى اللهِ». *
*38 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «هُوَذَا أَنَا أَمَةُ الرَّبِّ. لِيَكُنْ لِي كَقَوْلِكَ». فَمَضَى مِنْ عِنْدِهَا الْمَلاَكُ. *

*والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً 
آمين
( لوقا 1 : 26 - 38 )

**Jesus' Birth Foretold 
26  ¶ And in the sixth month the angel Gabriel was sent from God unto a city of Galilee, named Nazareth,
 27  to a virgin espoused to a man whose name was Joseph, of the house of David; and the virgin's name was Mary.  Mt. 1.18 
 28  And the angel came in unto her, and said, Hail, thou that art highly favored, the Lord is with thee: blessed art thou among women.
 29  And when she saw him, she was troubled at his saying, and cast in her mind what manner of salutation this should be.
 30  And the angel said unto her, Fear not, Mary: for thou hast found favor with God.
 31  And, behold, thou shalt conceive in thy womb, and bring forth a son, and shalt call his name JESUS.  Mt. 1.21 
 32  He shall be great, and shall be called the Son of the Highest; and the Lord God shall give unto him the throne of his father David:
 33  and he shall reign over the house of Jacob for ever; and of his kingdom there shall be no end.  Is. 9.7 
 34  Then said Mary unto the angel, How shall this be, seeing I know not a man?
 35  And the angel answered and said unto her, The Holy Ghost shall come upon thee, and the power of the Highest shall overshadow thee: therefore also that holy thing which shall be born of thee shall be called the Son of God.
 36  And, behold, thy cousin Elisabeth, she hath also conceived a son in her old age; and this is the sixth month with her, who was called barren.
 37  For with God nothing shall be impossible.  Gen. 18.14 
 38  And Mary said, Behold the handmaid of the Lord; be it unto me according to thy word. And the angel departed from her*                                                                                        .​* 
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته علينا جميعاً
*​ *
1 وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ لَهُ وَكِيلٌ فَوُشِيَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ يُبَذِّرُ أَمْوَالَهُ. 
2 فَدَعَاهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: مَا هَذَا الَّذِي أَسْمَعُ عَنْكَ؟ أَعْطِ حِسَابَ وَكَالَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَكُونَ وَكِيلاً بَعْدُ. 
3 فَقَالَ الْوَكِيلُ فِي نَفْسِهِ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ؟ لأَنَّ سَيِّدِي يَأْخُذُ مِنِّي الْوَكَالَةَ. لَسْتُ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَنْقُبَ وَأَسْتَحِي أَنْ أَسْتَعْطِيَ. 
4 قَدْ عَلِمْتُ مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ حَتَّى إِذَا عُزِلْتُ عَنِ الْوَكَالَةِ يَقْبَلُونِي فِي بُيُوتِهِمْ. 
5 فَدَعَا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ مَدْيُونِي سَيِّدِهِ وَقَالَ لِلأَوَّلِ: كَمْ عَلَيْكَ لِسَيِّدِي؟ 
6 فَقَالَ: مِئَةُ بَثِّ زَيْتٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: خُذْ صَكَّكَ وَاجْلِسْ عَاجِلاً وَاكْتُبْ خَمْسِينَ. 
7 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِآخَرَ: وَأَنْتَ كَمْ عَلَيْكَ؟ فَقَالَ: مِئَةُ كُرِّ قَمْحٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: خُذْ صَكَّكَ وَاكْتُبْ ثَمَانِينَ. 
8 فَمَدَحَ السَّيِّدُ وَكِيلَ الظُّلْمِ إِذْ بِحِكْمَةٍ فَعَلَ لأَنَّ أَبْنَاءَ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ أَحْكَمُ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ النُّورِ فِي جِيلِهِمْ. 
9 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَصْدِقَاءَ بِمَالِ الظُّلْمِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَنِيتُمْ يَقْبَلُونَكُمْ فِي الْمَظَالِّ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. 
10 اَلأَمِينُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ أَمِينٌ أَيْضاً فِي الْكَثِيرِ وَالظَّالِمُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ ظَالِمٌ أَيْضاً فِي الْكَثِيرِ. 
11 فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَالِ الظُّلْمِ فَمَنْ يَأْتَمِنُكُمْ عَلَى الْحَقِّ؟ 
12 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَا هُوَ لِلْغَيْرِ فَمَنْ يُعْطِيكُمْ مَا هُوَ لَكُمْ؟ 
*​*
**والمجد لله دائماً أبدياً
آميــ+ــن 
لوقا 16 : 1 - 12


**The Parable of the Dishonest Steward 
1 And he said also unto his disciples, There was a certain rich man, which had a steward; and the same was accused unto him that he had wasted his goods.
 2  And he called him, and said unto him, How is it that I hear this of thee? give an account of thy stewardship; for thou mayest be no longer steward.
 3  Then the steward said within himself, What shall I do? for my lord taketh away from me the stewardship: I cannot dig; to beg I am ashamed.
 4  I am resolved what to do, that, when I am put out of the stewardship, they may receive me into their houses.
 5  So he called every one of his lord's debtors unto him, and said unto the first, How much owest thou unto my lord?
 6  And he said, A hundred measures of oil. And he said unto him, Take thy bill, and sit down quickly, and write fifty.
 7  Then said he to another, And how much owest thou? And he said, A hundred measures of wheat. And he said unto him, Take thy bill, and write fourscore.
 8  And the lord commended the unjust steward, because he had done wisely: for the children of this world are in their generation wiser than the children of light.
 9  And I say unto you, Make to yourselves friends of the mammon of unrighteousness; that, when ye fail, they may receive you into everlasting habitations.
 10  ¶ He that is faithful in that which is least is faithful also in much: and he that is unjust in the least is unjust also in much.
 11  If therefore ye have not been faithful in the unrighteous mammon, who will commit to your trust the true riches?
 12  And if ye have not been faithful in that which is another man's, who shall give you that which is your own
**Luke 16 : 1 - 12 *​*
*​ *
*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مارلوقا البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا
*​*
 1 إِذْ كَانَ كَثِيرُونَ قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِتَأْلِيفِ قِصَّةٍ فِي الأُمُورِ الْمُتَيَقَّنَةِ عِنْدَنَا 
 2 كَمَا سَلَّمَهَا إِلَيْنَا الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُعَايِنِينَ وَخُدَّاماً لِلْكَلِمَةِ 
 3 رَأَيْتُ أَنَا أَيْضاً إِذْ قَدْ تَتَبَّعْتُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الأَوَّلِ بِتَدْقِيقٍ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ عَلَى التَّوَالِي إِلَيْكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ ثَاوُفِيلُسُ 
 4 لِتَعْرِفَ صِحَّةَ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي عُلِّمْتَ بِهِ. 
 5 كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ مَلِكِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ كَاهِنٌ اسْمُهُ زَكَرِيَّا مِنْ فِرْقَةِ أَبِيَّا وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ بَنَاتِ هَارُونَ وَاسْمُهَا أَلِيصَابَاتُ. 
 6 وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا بَارَّيْنِ أَمَامَ اللهِ سَالِكَيْنِ فِي جَمِيعِ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ وَأَحْكَامِهِ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ. 
 7 وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا وَلَدٌ إِذْ كَانَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ عَاقِراً. وَكَانَا كِلاَهُمَا مُتَقَدِّمَيْنِ فِي أَيَّامِهِمَا. 
 8 فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَكْهَنُ فِي نَوْبَةِ فِرْقَتِهِ أَمَامَ اللهِ 
 9 حَسَبَ عَادَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ أَصَابَتْهُ الْقُرْعَةُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ وَيُبَخِّرَ. 
 10 وَكَانَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ الشَّعْبِ يُصَلُّونَ خَارِجاً وَقْتَ الْبَخُورِ. 
 11 فَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَاقِفاً عَنْ يَمِينِ مَذْبَحِ الْبَخُورِ. 
 12 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ زَكَرِيَّا اضْطَرَبَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ خَوْفٌ. 
 13 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ: «لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْناً وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. 
 14 وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ 
 15 لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيماً أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ وَخَمْراً وَمُسْكِراً لاَ يَشْرَبُ وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 
 16 وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِمْ. 
 17 وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْباً مُسْتَعِدّاً». 
 18 فَقَالَ زَكَرِيَّا لِلْمَلاَكِ: «كَيْفَ أَعْلَمُ هَذَا لأَنِّي أَنَا شَيْخٌ وَامْرَأَتِي مُتَقَدِّمَةٌ فِي أَيَّامِهَا؟» 
 19 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: «أَنَا جِبْرَائِيلُ الْوَاقِفُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ وَأُرْسِلْتُ لأُكَلِّمَكَ وَأُبَشِّرَكَ بِهَذَا. 
 20 وَهَا أَنْتَ تَكُونُ صَامِتاً وَلاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي يَكُونُ فِيهِ هَذَا لأَنَّكَ لَمْ تُصَدِّقْ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي سَيَتِمُّ فِي وَقْتِهِ». 
 21 وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ مُنْتَظِرِينَ زَكَرِيَّا وَمُتَعّجِّبِينَ مِنْ إِبْطَائِهِ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. 
 22 فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ يُكَلِّمَهُمْ فَفَهِمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ رَأَى رُؤْيَا فِي الْهَيْكَلِ. فَكَانَ يُومِئُ إِلَيْهِمْ وَبَقِيَ صَامِتاً. 
 23 وَلَمَّا كَمِلَتْ أَيَّامُ خِدْمَتِهِ مَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ. 
 24 وَبَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ حَبِلَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ امْرَأَتُهُ وَأَخْفَتْ نَفْسَهَا خَمْسَةَ أَشْهُرٍ قَائِلَةً: 
 25 «هَكَذَا قَدْ فَعَلَ بِيَ الرَّبُّ فِي الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي فِيهَا نَظَرَ إِلَيَّ لِيَنْزِعَ عَارِي بَيْنَ النَّاسِ». 

*​* والمجد لله دائماً أبديــــــاً
 آمين*
​* 
**Dedication to Theophilus

 Forasmuch as many have taken in hand to set forth in order a declaration of those things which are most surely believed among us,

 even as they delivered them unto us, which from the beginning were eyewitnesses, and ministers of the word;

 it seemed good to me also, having had perfect understanding of all things from the very first, to write unto thee in order, most excellent The-oph'ilus,

 that thou mightest know the certainty of those things, wherein thou hast been instructed.


 ¶ There was in the days of Herod, the king of Judea, a certain priest named Zechari'ah, of the course of Abi'jah:  1 Chr. 24.10   and his wife was of the daughters of Aaron, and her name was Elisabeth.

 And they were both righteous before God, walking in all the commandments and ordinances of the Lord blameless.

 And they had no child, because that Elisabeth was barren; and they both were now well stricken in years.

 ¶ And it came to pass, that, while he executed the priest's office before God in the order of his course,

 according to the custom of the priest's office, his lot was to burn incense when he went into the temple of the Lord.

 And the whole multitude of the people were praying without at the time of incense.

 And there appeared unto him an angel of the Lord standing on the right side of the altar of incense.

 And when Zechari'ah saw him, he was troubled, and fear fell upon him.

 But the angel said unto him, Fear not, Zechari'ah: for thy prayer is heard; and thy wife Elisabeth shall bear thee a son, and thou shalt call his name John.

 And thou shalt have joy and gladness; and many shall rejoice at his birth.

 For he shall be great in the sight of the Lord, and shall drink neither wine nor strong drink;  Num. 6.3   and he shall be filled with the Holy Ghost, even from his mother's womb.

 And many of the children of Israel shall he turn to the Lord their God.

 And he shall go before him in the spirit and power of Eli'jah, to turn the hearts of the fathers to the children,  Mal. 4.5, 6   and the disobedient to the wisdom of the just; to make ready a people prepared for the Lord.

 And Zechari'ah said unto the angel, Whereby shall I know this? for I am an old man, and my wife well stricken in years.

 And the angel answering said unto him, I am Gabriel,  Dan. 8.16 ;  9.21   that stand in the presence of God; and am sent to speak unto thee, and to show thee these glad tidings.

 And, behold, thou shalt be dumb, and not able to speak, until the day that these things shall be performed, because thou believest not my words, which shall be fulfilled in their season.

 And the people waited for Zechari'ah, and marveled that he tarried so long in the temple.

 And when he came out, he could not speak unto them: and they perceived that he had seen a vision in the temple; for he beckoned unto them, and remained speechless.

 And it came to pass, that, as soon as the days of his ministration were accomplished, he departed to his own house.

 ¶ And after those days his wife Elisabeth conceived, and hid herself five months, saying,

 Thus hath the Lord dealt with me in the days wherein he looked on me, to take away my reproach among men


**( Luke 1 : 1 - 25 ).*​ 
*
*​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك علشان بتحط الترجمة للنص


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*من انجيل معلمنا مارمرقس البشير التلميذ الطاهر بركاته على جميعنا

*​*23 وَكَانَ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ فَصَرَخَ *
* 24 قَائِلاً: «آهِ! مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ قُدُّوسُ اللَّهِ!» *
* 25 فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «اخْرَسْ وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ!» *
* 26 فَصَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ وَصَاحَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ. *
* 27 فَتَحَيَّرُوا كُلُّهُمْ حَتَّى سَأَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً قَائِلِينَ: «مَا هَذَا؟ مَا هُوَ هَذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ؟ لأَنَّهُ بِسُلْطَانٍ يَأْمُرُ حَتَّى الأَرْوَاحَ النَّجِسَةَ فَتُطِيعُهُ!» *
* 28 فَخَرَجَ خَبَرُهُ لِلْوَقْتِ فِي كُلِّ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالْجَلِيلِ. *
* 29 وَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ جَاءُوا لِلْوَقْتِ إِلَى بَيْتِ سِمْعَانَ وَأَنْدَرَاوُسَ مَعَ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا *
* 30 وَكَانَتْ حَمَاةُ سِمْعَانَ مُضْطَجِعَةً مَحْمُومَةً فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْبَرُوهُ عَنْهَا. *
* 31 فَتَقَدَّمَ وَأَقَامَهَا مَاسِكاً بِيَدِهَا فَتَرَكَتْهَا الْحُمَّى حَالاً وَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُمْ. *​ 
*والمجد لله دائماً ابدياً آمين*
* مر 1 : 23 - 31*​

And there was in their synagogue a man with an unclean spirit; and he cried out,
 saying, Let _us_ alone; what have we to do with thee, thou Jesus of Nazareth? art thou come to destroy us? I know thee who thou art, the Holy One of God.

 And Jesus rebuked him, saying, Hold thy peace, and come out of him.

 And when the unclean spirit had torn him, and cried with a loud voice, he came out of him.

 And they were all amazed, insomuch that they questioned among themselves, saying, What thing is this? what new doctrine _is_ this? for with authority commandeth he even the unclean spirits, and they do obey him.

 And immediately his fame spread abroad throughout all the region round about Galilee.

 Jesus Heals Simon's Mother-in-Law  And there was in their synagogue a man with an unclean spirit; and he cried out, 

   And forthwith, when they were come out of the synagogue, they entered into the house of Simon and Andrew, with James and John.

 But Simon's wife's mother lay sick of a fever; and anon they tell him of her.

 And he came and took her by the hand, and lifted her up; and immediately the fever left her, and she ministered unto them
​ Mark 1 : 32 - 31​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 ديسمبر 2009)

newman_with_jesus قال:


> ربنا يباركك علشان بتحط الترجمة للنص



*ميرسي اوى على مرورك
صلواتك من اجلى
*​


----------



## دميانة2 (20 يناير 2010)

*كما تشتاق الابل الى جداول*

*المياة هكذا تشتاق نفسى*

*اليك يا اللة*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 فبراير 2010)

يارب سلام
موضوع جميل قوي علشان نحاول نسمع صوت ربنا
استطيع كل شي في المسيح  الذي يقويني
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## happy angel (26 مايو 2010)

*1 طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ وَفِي طَرِيقِ الْخُطَاةِ لَمْ يَقِفْ وَفِي مَجْلِسِ الْمُسْتَهْزِئِينَ لَمْ يَجْلِسْ. 
2 لَكِنْ فِي نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ مَسَرَّتُهُ وَفِي نَامُوسِهِ يَلْهَجُ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً. 
3 فَيَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عِنْدَ مَجَارِيِِ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تُعْطِي ثَمَرَهَا فِي أَوَانِهِ وَوَرَقُهَا لاَ يَذْبُلُ. وَكُلُّ مَا يَصْنَعُهُ يَنْجَحُ. 
4 لَيْسَ كَذَلِكَ الأَشْرَارُ لَكِنَّهُمْ كَالْعُصَافَةِ الَّتِي تُذَرِّيهَا الرِّيحُ. 
5 لِذَلِكَ لاَ تَقُومُ الأَشْرَارُ فِي الدِّينِ وَلاَ الْخُطَاةُ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الأَبْرَارِ. 
6 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَعْلَمُ طَرِيقَ الأَبْرَارِ أَمَّا طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ فَتَهْلِكُ. *​


----------



## مريم رمسيس (16 يوليو 2010)

حلوه الفكره  قوى 
ميرسى لك


----------

